# I dont want to annoy people but..............



## DJMotorhomer

How do...

Can I ask why do people take dogs onto sites ??? To be honest its mostly tuggers who do.

Not being the worlds best lover of dogs.......

Why take them to a site when the only time they get any attention is when they are taken to the dog walk, and then they invariably piddle or poop on their way to it !!! then to watch the owner pick it up with a carrier bag just as you are tucking in to your evening meal, then get tethered down for the rest of the day/evening, or are left to yap yap yap ( so annoying !!!) this is why the good lord invented kennels !!!!



:twisted:


----------



## steco1958

You know your going to get battered on this don't you


----------



## kaacee

Not from me he isn't, a very good question I have often pondered myself.

Keith


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Ah well...It had to be asked...

NOT EVERYONE LOVES DOGS Y'KNOW


----------



## raynipper

I love dogs but even I can't understand why owners take them to markets and boot sales.!!!!

They are trodden underfoot, kicked and nudged, crap whenever and this gets spread about.

Madness.

Ray.


----------



## Blizzard

I'm just going to get a comfy seat and crack open a beer.... this will be one of those threads once the dog lovers get in from evening walkies :lol:


----------



## peribro

I'll ask two questions back. First would the dog be happier in a kennels or with its owner on a campsite? Secondly would the owner be happier with or without the dog? I know where our dogs would rather be and that's not in a kennels. In fact they greatly enjoy coming away with us. They get to go on new and different walks and meet many more dogs than they normally would at home. They absolutely love sitting on the side facing seats at the front looking out of the window waiting to see other dogs go by. And if the weather is good enough they love being outside on a long leash.


----------



## GerryD

Have to disagree about caravanners. It is more like the yappy owners are motorhomers. Stopped camping at motorhome shows because of the dawn chorus of barking, yapping dogs.
A dog is for life, but that life may be shortened if it cannot be controlled.
Gerry


----------



## camper69

Blizzard said:


> I'm just going to get a comfy seat and crack open a beer.... this will be one of those threads once the dog lovers get in from evening walkies :lol:


I am head of you . Got the beer open already and it should be interesting. Beats trying to help people.

Derek


----------



## Sprinta

well I'd sooner have my dogs on site compared to the screaming, disorderly, uncontrollable, rude brats that come attached to most families.

Mine are kept local to the MH, kept on a leash at all times, are mostly quiet, and are very polite will sit and shake hands will allcomers.

always eat their food without complaint, go to bed on request, and are constant companions eager to play even the silliest of games with a stick or ball. 


Then evil incarnate arrives, screaming, shouting, running around getting in everybody's way, kicking their balls into pitches, against vans. Throwing stones, trampling flowers, 

All sites should be adults only!

Bah humbug I hate kids :twisted: 

next? :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

You would have to be a dog owner to understand a dog's worth.

I dare not say more.


----------



## geraldandannie

Our dog is part of our family. People take children on sites - are they to be moaned about too?

Our dog doesn't bark, we don't leave her tied up for hours on end, and she's an integral part of our lives. Which is why we take her with us when we're motorhoming.

Gerald


----------



## Andysam

Cor yeah...dog, kids, wife(s)/partners- why bother.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

ok then, dogs on sites.

I am on a CC site at the moment. Several signs around the site state. Keep Dogs On A Lead and do not let them foul the site.

On this site neither is applied.

A lovely little message was left on a main walkway this morning and numerous dogs are not on leads. I am not saying all dog owners are this ignorant but the proof is in the (pudding) so to speak.


----------



## steco1958

I'm a big dog lover, have a wonderful boxer, she has a great personality.

I however do not leave her to yap, tie her up or let her crap all over the place.

I do however get annoyed at the owners of the dogs that you elude to, so is it the dogs you have a problem with or the owners

I am not going to try and explain what pleasure I get at having my dog around, as it sounds like you have a differing opinion, and thats ok, no problem with that.

There is one point that I would like to make though.

YOU DON'T HAVE TO SHOUT TO MAKE A POINT


----------



## Rosbotham

Not taken our pair out for their walk as yet actually...

It's quite simple really - we have a motorhome because we have dogs. Our pets are our family. You wouldn't stick your kids in a boarding house while you went away for the weekend would you (dunno, maybe some would :roll: ), so why would we do so with the dogs? If we could readily bring the cats, they'd come too.

So how about a question from me - why is there a continual stream of threads on this board which could be perceived as trying to understand others' life choices, but really can be paraphrased as "You don't do the same as me so must be wrong. Why?" ?


----------



## geraldandannie

DJBullman said:


> I am on a CC site at the moment. Several signs around the site state. Keep Dogs On A Lead and do not let them foul the site. On this site neither is applied.


Then that's a question you should be asking of the site wardens.



DJBullman said:


> I am not saying all dog owners are this ignorant but the proof is in the (pudding) so to speak.


So why tar all of us with the same brush?

Gerald


----------



## camper69

Sprinta said:


> well I'd sooner have my dogs on site compared to the screaming, disorderly, uncontrollable, rude brats that come attached to most families.
> 
> Bah humbug I hate kids :twisted:
> 
> next? :lol:


Hey keep kids out of this - its dogs the OP is having a go at.

Derek


----------



## Andysam

Doh, Rosbotham don't mention cats. Why would you do that, no-one had mentioned them and you casually toss that one in. Cats- Erghh :!:


----------



## Techno100

Dogs are fine when they are not a bother or nuisance just the same as children.There is a German on tother side of hedge to me that has a YAPPY dog. If I had a gun I'd shoot them and let the dog loose :twisted:


----------



## DJMotorhomer

It isnt that, it was just a question as to why ?

Wow..me thinks thou dost protest.................................

And dont tell me about kids, we have had 6 ( but we dont bring em) lol

LIVE LONG AND PROSPER


:lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

We hate yappy dogs, we hate dogs being left to run free, and we hate owners who let dogs crap everywhere without picking it up.

As someone said to me a while ago (you know who you are, Dave :wink: ), it's not whether dogs are on leads, it's whether they're under control.

Gerald


----------



## Sprinta

camper69 said:


> Sprinta said:
> 
> 
> 
> well I'd sooner have my dogs on site compared to the screaming, disorderly, uncontrollable, rude brats that come attached to most families.
> 
> Bah humbug I hate kids :twisted:
> 
> next? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey keep kids out of this - its dogs the OP is having a go at.
> 
> Derek
Click to expand...

[email protected] thanked you in error :lol:

I'm a dog owner having my twopennorth - dogs in the main are better behaved and cleaner than most of the kids around these days, and as a counter argument to not having dogs on sites I'll pick on them.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Techno100 said:


> Dogs are fine when they are not a bother or nuisance just the same as children.There is a German on tother side of hedge to me that has a YAPPY dog. If I had a gun I'd shoot them and let the dog loose :twisted:


Man after my own heart !!!!


----------



## PaulW2

It's essentially a matter of consideration for others.

Camping is a broad church and sites often contain crowds of people who would normally not choose to hang out together.

It works ok when dogs and children are well-behaved (and when others aren't needlessly intolerant of them), when people are considerate in their use of shared facilities and the noise levels they generate and so on.

It doesn't work well when people are inconsiderate in any of these ways.

But it also doesn't work when people on sites get grumpy about people who are 'not like us' in their behaviour or life choices. Because beyond the shared interest in camping/motorhoming/caravanning most of them usually aren't very much like us at all.

So camp sites are not really good places for misanthropists or for inconsiderate people.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

I probably didnt make it clear.

What I meant was SOME dog owners dont follow the rules and it is these who annoy me, not the dogs and owners who abide by the rules.

Sorry if I offended anyone, I didnt mean to.

Enjoy your MH...we do


----------



## Andysam

Not religion as well!


----------



## geraldandannie

PaulW2 said:


> So camp sites are not really good places for misanthropists or for inconsiderate people.


I love this sentence.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

DJBullman said:


> What I meant was SOME dog owners dont follow the rules and it is these who annoy me, not the dogs and owners who abide by the rules.


You asked why people take dogs on sites. We answered.

No offence taken :wink: :lol:

Gerald


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Andysam said:


> Doh, Rosbotham don't mention cats. Why would you do that, no-one had mentioned them and you casually toss that one in. Cats- Erghh :!:


Well actually..... :roll: :lol:

I don't have a dog, nor do I want one, but I have never experienced any problem on sites from dogs, kids, wardens or anybody walking through our pitch. In fact our experience of camping has been problem free.

More to the point: I can understand why people who have dogs want to take them away. We have two cats who, being the independent creatures that cats are, would hate the restrictions necessary if we attempted to take them away with us. I don't think they, or we, could cope with putting them in a cattery either so we get a friend or professional cat feeder to come in and feed them and give them some attention. This means we never go away for much more than three weeks, which is a bit of a restriction. If we had a dog instead of cats we would definitely take them with us.

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic

Why do motorhomes come to campsites with more than their fair share of people on board who don't like what other people do? Everyone would be happier if they stayed at home releasing up campsites for those that get along.


----------



## camper69

sallytrafic said:


> Why do motorhomes come to campsites with more than their fair share of people who don't like what other people do? Everyone would be happier if they stayed at home releasing up' campsites for those that get along.


Well I think the question is why is it that motorhomers get so upset when people don't follow the rules in the way that they think they should 

Derek


----------



## 96299

I really dislike dogs and even more so, most of the owners. Most let those pooches crap everywhere and dont give a monkeys who treads in it afterwards. I tell ya, If i ever catch anyone letting their dog crap and walking off without picking up, I will ram their face straight into it, I aint kidding. :evil: 

We today walked from Whitby down to Robin Hood Bay, and the amount of dog crap was unbelievable, It absolutely spoilt our walk, and I bet no-one on here would have the balls to own up and say that they dont pick up after their dog? All dog walkers seem to be some kind of saint or other, as in, they always pick up after their mutt :roll: 

I dont give a damn of any flak that I might receive for this post, I really dont. This has been along tome coming and perfect timing for getting it off my chest. Most dog owners are my enemy. I know it's harsh and it's meant to be, it is something very close to my chest.

Steve


----------



## lucky-1

The dog was the main reason I got into motohoming in the first place.....I didn't want to send him to a doggy prison for a week while I went on holiday! :lol: 

I do agree though that is soooo irritating when some owners disregard site rules and let their dogs roam free, don't immediately clean up after them and leave them unattended for hours on end. BUT, the thing that bugs me more are the site owners that allow it to continue and don't enforce their own rules.........of course, there are also dog-free sites to choose from just as there are child-free sites :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I love my five dogs. They have two holidays a year.
They really like it and love to see me.

Last ten days has cost me £216 for them in the local kennels.
I did suffer screaming foreign kids though. Until we found the local aire empty. Bliss.

I did not appreciate the boxer with a french couple comming and peeing on my Vu cube, and i told them so.
Old farht took no notice and still let the mutt wander about.

Not the dogs fault.

I did not appreciate the dogs sitting under the next table to us in a restaurant either

Dave p


----------



## 96299

lucky-1 said:


> The dog was the main reason I got into motohoming in the first place.....I didn't want to send him to a doggy prison for a week while I went on holiday! :lol:
> 
> I do agree though that is soooo irritating when some owners disregard site rules and let their dogs roam free, don't immediately clean up after them and leave them unattended for hours on end. BUT, the thing that bugs me more are the site owners that allow it to continue and don't enforce their own rules.........of course, there are also dog-free sites to choose from just as there are child-free sites :wink:


There are dog free sites, but very very limited in their number unfortunately. This leads to restrictions as to where you can go.

Steve


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Chigman said:


> I really dislike dogs and even more so, most of the owners. Most let those pooches crap everywhere and dont give a monkeys who treads in it afterwards. I tell ya, If i ever catch anyone letting their dog crap and walking off without picking up, I will ram their face straight into it, I aint kidding. :evil:
> 
> We today walked from Whitby down to Robin Hood Bay, and the amount of dog crap was unbelievable, It absolutely spoilt our walk, and I bet no-one on here would have the balls to own up and say that they dont pick up after their dog? All dog walkers seem to be some kind of saint or other, as in, they always pick up after their mutt :roll:
> 
> I dont give a damn of any flak that I might receive for this post, I really dont. This has been along tome coming and perfect timing for getting it off my chest. Most dog owners are my enemy. I know it's harsh and it's meant to be, it is something very close to my chest.
> 
> Steve


We are very lucky to live right next to a canal, which is of course a very popular dog walk. Most dog owners clearly do clear up after their pets, but there are a substantial number who don't. What really bugs me though is the dog owner(s) who does scoop up but then deposits the bag in our wheelie bin! :evil:

What I'm really curious about is the mindset of the person(s) who is responsible enough to bother to scoop up and bag their dog's poo, but who then thinks it is acceptable to dump it in our bin. :?

Chris


----------



## lucky-1

Yeah, agreed Steve, there are less of them than other types like adult only......but still 212 of them spread across UK according to ukcamsite finder - which was actually a lot more than I thought there would be! :lol: 

Ferg


----------



## Rosbotham

Chigman said:


> There are dog free sites, but very very limited in their number unfortunately. This leads to restrictions as to where you can go.
> 
> Steve


Site owners will deliver what the market wants. So it sounds like those who hate dogs are in the minority of motorhomers/caravanners. Pity really, because I'd probably prefer if you went to a dog-free site if they really give you so much of an issue..


----------



## Hezbez

A wee tip for all the dog haters on here - if you're ever in Garlieston (which incidently has two lovely campsites) DON'T go to the Harbour Inn;
It's a great wee place where dogs are made very welcome - the barmaid told me the record for the most dogs in it on the one evening was sixteen! 

We no longer have a dog, but enjoy meeting other camper's canine companions.
I think more and more owners (motorhomers) these days are quite good at picking up after their dog. I don't even remember pooper scoopers being about 20 years ago.


What I don't get is why sites think it's ok to charge 4 euros a night per dog - what facilities are they using other than a dog exercise area (if there is one)?


----------



## grandadbaza

Chigman said:


> I really dislike dogs and even more so, most of the owners. Most let those pooches crap everywhere and dont give a monkeys who treads in it afterwards. I tell ya, If i ever catch anyone letting their dog crap and walking off without picking up, I will ram their face straight into it, I aint kidding. :evil:
> 
> We today walked from Whitby down to Robin Hood Bay, and the amount of dog crap was unbelievable, It absolutely spoilt our walk, and I bet no-one on here would have the balls to own up and say that they dont pick up after their dog? All dog walkers seem to be some kind of saint or other, as in, they always pick up after their mutt :roll:
> 
> I dont give a damn of any flak that I might receive for this post, I really dont. This has been along tome coming and perfect timing for getting it off my chest. Most dog owners are my enemy. I know it's harsh and it's meant to be, it is something very close to my chest.
> 
> Steve


Sorry to all you responsible dog lovers but a lot Steve says I totally agree with


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Hezbez, the charge is obviously a deterent as most dog owners leave them at home, kennels etc.

Dave p


----------



## Biglol

There was a program on TV a few months ago where a man would take his dog for a walk and take the bother to put it into a plastic bag. He would then chuck it into the nearest tree ( yes this is true).

This went on for months until he was captured on video by the local council and prosecuted. The program showed the council workers collecting up hundreds on little bags.

The overall problem lies with the dog owner, a lot of them don't give a [email protected]@t 

I wasn't put on this earth to pick up dog poo...........


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Not a deterent,more like easy money,at £4.00 a night for a dog,its cheaper than kennels. They have researched the market and found most m/caravanners/caravanners etc,have dogs.
Perhaps they could charge people without a dog £6.00,then they may go and buy one to save £2.00 quid,there really are some funny people about,why hasn't anyone complained about the length of the grass on some sites,some blades are over half an inch long!!.
Ted.


----------



## PaulW2

It's interesting how different cultures deal with this.

Where I live there are signs that warn of a £ 500 fine if you don't pick up after your dog. To my knowledge no one has ever been fined.

When I was recently in Vienna I saw that they had little cardboard posters which they stuck into the ground near the droppings. It showed a winsome little dog, with a twee rhyming admonishment ('did you drop the sausage here' sort of thing - in German). And it mentioned a fine. From memory € 29.90 or something equally precise.

So they have people who go around with the purpose of shaming offenders (and not picking up droppings) and threatening them with very precise financial penalties.

No droppings in Bucks but Vienna has tons of the stuff.


----------



## 96299

lucky-1 said:


> Yeah, agreed Steve, there are less of them than other types like adult only......but still 212 of them spread across UK according to ukcamsite finder - which was actually a lot more than I thought there would be! :lol:
> 
> Ferg


Nice bit of research there Ferg, I didn't think there was that many to be honest. 

We are here at a Whitby THS site which is lovely, but previous to this site we were at Flamborough head near Bridlington, another nice THS I might add. It was only when we arrived on site today at Whitby that my wife opted to tell me about a dog owner a few vans from us at Flamborough, and who we chatted to, let one or both of his dogs crap right outside his awning and left it there before they took off for their days excursion. She said they would have had to step over it to get to their car-unbelievable. She didn't tell me at the time because she knew that I would have reacted. I was very angry when she told me I can tell you. :evil:

Steve


----------



## rrusty

Just back from southern Spain, dog mess everywhere, had our 2 year old grandson with us and what a time we had trying to stop him standing on it. Was in France a few weeks back and was amazed at the amount of folk that took there dogs into restaurants and forced them to sit under there table.


----------



## peejay

Biglol said:


> There was a program on TV a few months ago where a man would take his dog for a walk and take the bother to put it into a plastic bag. He would then chuck it into the nearest tree ( yes this is true).


Wow, he should be done for cruelty to dogs.

Pete


----------



## Drew

"What I don't get is why sites think it's ok to charge 4 euros a night per dog - what facilities are they using other than a dog exercise area (if there is one)?"

The reason for the charge is to pay the person who has to clean up the mess.


----------



## 96299

Biglol said:


> There was a program on TV a few months ago where a man would take his dog for a walk and take the bother to put it into a plastic bag. He would then chuck it into the nearest tree ( yes this is true).
> 
> This went on for months until he was captured on video by the local council and prosecuted. The program showed the council workers collecting up hundreds on little bags.
> 
> The overall problem lies with the dog owner, a lot of them don't give a [email protected]@t
> 
> I wasn't put on this earth to pick up dog poo...........


Biglol-I see this all the time mate-even today on our long walk into town via a disused railway line. There were packet after packets of the stuff, hiding in bushes and hanging from trees as well, totally disgusting and unacceptable. I shake my head in disbelief I'm afraid. People who pick up after their dog are dog lovers. Those who dont are just dog owners, a big difference in my book. Thats the best way I can put it. :x

Steve


----------



## teemyob

*Hate*



Sprinta said:


> well I'd sooner have my dogs on site compared to the screaming, disorderly, uncontrollable, rude brats that come attached to most families.
> 
> Mine are kept local to the MH, kept on a leash at all times, are mostly quiet, and are very polite will sit and shake hands will allcomers.
> 
> always eat their food without complaint, go to bed on request, and are constant companions eager to play even the silliest of games with a stick or ball.
> 
> Then evil incarnate arrives, screaming, shouting, running around getting in everybody's way, kicking their balls into pitches, against vans. Throwing stones, trampling flowers,
> 
> All sites should be adults only!
> 
> Bah humbug I hate kids :twisted:
> 
> next? :lol:


You were disguised in a Caravan next to me At Landsdowne camping, Hesketh Bank last weekend were'nt you?

My adorable Grandson allowed his kite to stray into your airspace and your disgruntled comments met my one word answer.

TM


----------



## geraldandannie

rrusty said:


> Was in France a few weeks back and was amazed at the amount of folk that took there dogs into restaurants and forced them to sit under there table.


And what exactly is the problem with that?

When walking with my dog, I often stop at a local café to enjoy a coffee and a piece of cake. My dog sits under the table, or by my side. She doesn't bother other people, she's quiet, and well-behaved. What's the problem?

Gerald


----------



## parkmoy

> We are here at a Whitby THS site which is lovely, but previous to this site we were at Flamborough head near Bridlington, another nice THS I might add. It was only when we arrived on site today at Whitby that my wife opted to tell me about a dog owner a few vans from us at Flamborough, and who we chatted to, let one or both of his dogs crap right outside his awning and left it there before they took off for their days excursion. She said they would have had to step over it to get to their car-unbelievable. She didn't tell me at the time because she knew that I would have reacted. I was very angry when she told me I can tell you.





> I see this all the time mate-even today on our long walk into town via a disused railway line. There were packet after packets of the stuff, hiding in bushes and hanging from trees as well, totally disgusting and unacceptable. I shake my head in disbelief I'm afraid.


Steve, you should be grateful to dog owners, not hate them. After all, think how boring your holidays would be if you and your wife weren't able to spend so much time talking about dog s..t :roll:

I suppose different people have different hobbies ... :lol:


----------



## CliffyP

geraldandannie said:


> rrusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was in France a few weeks back and was amazed at the amount of folk that took there dogs into restaurants and forced them to sit under there table.
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly is the problem with that?
> 
> When walking with my dog, I often stop at a local café to enjoy a coffee and a piece of cake. My dog sits under the table, or by my side. She doesn't bother other people, she's quiet, and well-behaved. What's the problem?
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

My god Gerald, for the first time I agree with you.


----------



## Hezbez

geraldandannie said:


> rrusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was in France a few weeks back and was amazed at the amount of folk that took there dogs into restaurants and forced them to sit under there table.
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly is the problem with that?
> 
> When walking with my dog, I often stop at a local café to enjoy a coffee and a piece of cake. My dog sits under the table, or by my side. She doesn't bother other people, she's quiet, and well-behaved. What's the problem?
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

We actually commented the other week how much more tolerant/accepting the French are with having dogs in cafes etc. 
As Gerald says if the dog is well behaved where's the harm?


----------



## 96299

Sprinta said:


> well I'd sooner have my dogs on site compared to the screaming, disorderly, uncontrollable, rude brats that come attached to most families.
> 
> Mine are kept local to the MH, kept on a leash at all times, are mostly quiet, and are very polite will sit and shake hands will allcomers.
> 
> always eat their food without complaint, go to bed on request, and are constant companions eager to play even the silliest of games with a stick or ball.
> 
> Then evil incarnate arrives, screaming, shouting, running around getting in everybody's way, kicking their balls into pitches, against vans. Throwing stones, trampling flowers,
> 
> All sites should be adults only!
> 
> Bah humbug I hate kids :twisted:
> 
> next? :lol:


Sprinter-If you met my kids you would change your mind I guarantee it. They are campsite trained and if they dare step out of line, I am on them straight away. We have even had complements from fellow campers on their good behavior and politeness.

Steve


----------



## rogerblack

Sprinta said:


> . . . - dogs in the main are better behaved and cleaner than most of the kids around these days . . .


Errm - can't recall ever hearing about a kid licking its own backside then licking the result over someone's face. 8O :?

A practice affectionately known by dog owners as 'kisses' yeugh!


----------



## spatz1

ours is always on the lead as you and the dog are at risk if he s off the lead... the law states clearly dogs should be on the lead in public and walked by someone over the age of 16....
I see the reason behind this a couple of times a week as my "dogs home colly" hates others and others off the lead always insist on approaching and thats when the trouble begins... 
My g f has been bitten during the struggles, i have, and our son gets very upset and it doesnt look good when i now instinctively aim a boot at any dog that approaches to prevent the imminent carnage as they difficult to sepperate when fighting.
As to why people shout "its ok my dog is friendly" i have no idea as mine isnt ...


----------



## geraldandannie

CliffyP said:


> My god Gerald, for the first time I agree with you.


I'm sorry - it won't happen again 8O

Gerald


----------



## 96299

parkmoy said:


> We are here at a Whitby THS site which is lovely, but previous to this site we were at Flamborough head near Bridlington, another nice THS I might add. It was only when we arrived on site today at Whitby that my wife opted to tell me about a dog owner a few vans from us at Flamborough, and who we chatted to, let one or both of his dogs crap right outside his awning and left it there before they took off for their days excursion. She said they would have had to step over it to get to their car-unbelievable. She didn't tell me at the time because she knew that I would have reacted. I was very angry when she told me I can tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see this all the time mate-even today on our long walk into town via a disused railway line. There were packet after packets of the stuff, hiding in bushes and hanging from trees as well, totally disgusting and unacceptable. I shake my head in disbelief I'm afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steve, you should be grateful to dog owners, not hate them. After all, think how boring your holidays would be if you and your wife weren't able to spend so much time talking about dog s..t :roll:
> 
> I suppose different people have different hobbies ... :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah well, I shouldn't have come on here I suppose but, having seen this post I had to put me fingers into motion :lol: 
Seriously, this is a topic which I can get very touchy about, and rightly so in my book.

I know it's late, but I have to go and empty the loo now. I promise I will pick up after myself. :lol:

Steve


----------



## CliffyP

DJBullman said:


> How do...
> 
> Can I ask why do people take dogs onto sites ??? To be honest its mostly tuggers who do.
> 
> Not being the worlds best lover of dogs.......
> 
> Why take them to a site when the only time they get any attention is when they are taken to the dog walk, and then they invariably piddle or poop on their way to it !!! then to watch the owner pick it up with a carrier bag just as you are tucking in to your evening meal, then get tethered down for the rest of the day/evening, or are left to yap yap yap ( so annoying !!!) this is why the good lord invented kennels !!!!
> 
> :twisted:


mods comment

insulting remarks to member removed;


----------



## rrusty

Well I did say forced !!


----------



## teemyob

*Dogs*

Dogs, descendants of Wolves.

Having owned a couple of super Mongrels, the last one for 17 years. They both came everywhere with us, almost. But when we had the two weeks in France/Spain in summer, it was kennels.

But, where we live. Some neighbours have them caged all day and let them out for the odd crap. The poor things are just house dogs.

I am on the fence with the dogs and campsites thing.

For some, it is as mentioned there family or only constant companion(s). But Some sites are not best suited to animals.

We stayed at one site in the Brecon National park, that did not allow dogs, despite the owners having two of their own. We were kept awake by barking all night. Not by the campsite dogs, but from the neighbours farm!.

Got to Laugh.

TM


----------



## dillon

Chigman said:


> Sprinta said:
> 
> 
> 
> well I'd sooner have my dogs on site compared to the screaming, disorderly, uncontrollable, rude brats that come attached to most families.
> 
> Mine are kept local to the MH, kept on a leash at all times, are mostly quiet, and are very polite will sit and shake hands will allcomers.
> 
> always eat their food without complaint, go to bed on request, and are constant companions eager to play even the silliest of games with a stick or ball.
> 
> Then evil incarnate arrives, screaming, shouting, running around getting in everybody's way, kicking their balls into pitches, against vans. Throwing stones, trampling flowers,
> 
> All sites should be adults only!
> 
> Bah humbug I hate kids :twisted:
> 
> next? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprinter-If you met my kids you would change your mind I guarantee it. They are campsite trained and if they dare step out of line, I am on them straight away. We have even had complements from fellow campers on their good behavior and politeness.
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Chigman- if you met my dog you would change your mind i guarantee it
she is trained and if she dare step out of line i am on her straight away.
we to have had compliments from fellow campers on her good behaviour 
and her gentleness with other animals and people.


----------



## teemyob

*Once*

I just remembered.

In the mid 90's we went on Holiday to Royan in south west France with Eurocamp. Two couples and 5 kids.

There was that much dog sh1t around the camp site, we asked and were granted a change of site.

Never, ever have I seen any kind of Leisure are so full of dog crap. No exaggeration, every corner you turned and every patch of grass or tarmac had a different size, shape and shade of dog sh1t on it.

TM


----------



## Hezbez

rrusty said:


> Well I did say forced !!


Fair point - no pleasure for the dog or the owner (or other diners) if the animal is uncomfortable and is being made to go somewhere it doesn't want to go.

In my experience there are good dog owners and bad dog owners - same as there are good parents and not so good parents!


----------



## Wilmannie

What an amazing thread! 
I like people and I like dogs (and cats too for that matter) 
I'm not so keen on children but have had some!! 
However, y'all seem to have missed the point: the problem isn't with the dog or cat or child........but with the 'responsible' adult in charge. 
Again a case of the few bringing disrepute to the many.


----------



## peribro

rrusty said:


> Was in France a few weeks back and was amazed at the amount of folk that took there dogs into restaurants and forced them to sit under there table.


What - as opposed to letting them sit on chairs at the table? Or on the table itself? Or in the aisles so that the waiters and other customers can fall over them? Dogs are generally pretty happy to be out of the way so under the table seems the best place to me.


----------



## lucky-1

Wilmannie said:


> I'm not so keen on children but have had some!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: love that bit...just made me spill my drink giggling


----------



## JohnGun

Sprinta said:


> well I'd sooner have my dogs on site compared to the screaming, disorderly, uncontrollable, rude brats that come attached to most families.
> 
> Mine are kept local to the MH, kept on a leash at all times, are mostly quiet, and are very polite will sit and shake hands will allcomers.
> 
> always eat their food without complaint, go to bed on request, and are constant companions eager to play even the silliest of games with a stick or ball.
> 
> Then evil incarnate arrives, screaming, shouting, running around getting in everybody's way, kicking their balls into pitches, against vans. Throwing stones, trampling flowers,
> 
> All sites should be adults only!
> 
> Bah humbug I hate kids :twisted:
> 
> What a load of ****, not all children are the same, ours know how to behave themselves, plenty of adults only sites for you to choose from, now go and put your slippers on and have a lie down
> 
> next? :lol:


----------



## masie123

well folks i have 5 small dogs and a rottie and they all have passports they come everywhere with us and yes we do clean up after them..
and to look inside my van you would not think i had any dogs when they go for walkies..
they are very well behaved suppose they are like kids if they are trained to behave they will be and like people dogs can sense who dont like them.. 
i have always thought there is something not right with people who dont like animals..
in fact give me animals anytime rather then some people and cheeky kids we have come across whose parents let them run amok out of site out of mind with a lot of them..
i have 5 grownup kids who i could take anywhere because they were well behaved..like i said its all part of training and teaching whats right and wrong.. 
some people automatically assume all dog owners are the same.. NOT TRUE..


----------



## jimmyd0g

rrusty said:


> Just back from southern Spain, dog mess everywhere, had our 2 year old grandson with us and what a time we had trying to stop him standing on it. Was in France a few weeks back and was amazed at the amount of folk that took there dogs into restaurants and forced them to sit under there table.


Can I suggest then that you don't visit Sykeside site in the Lake District - a wonderfully friendly & fairly remote site that, I'm sure you would otherwise love. At Sykeside there are two pub / restaurants on site & in both cases dogs are positively welcomed to sit by the tables as their owners drink or eat a meal. We've been there three times now in our motorhoming 'career' & never once have the dogs caused problems with each other. Nor, in the times we've been on site, have dogs caused problems for non dog owners.


----------



## tonyt

I know this thread started on the subject of dogs on campsites but a couple of posts have crept into the debate, from dog owners, arguing that it's perfectly acceptable, to them and others, to take their dogs into restaurants and cafes.

Not true - it's not always acceptable to others.

In my opinion, that is a disgusting thing to do.

Dogs, or any animal, do not belong in eating places.

They smell, have fleas, fart and leave fur all over the place.

Animals are for outdoors, that's why they have fur coats. Restaurants and cafes are for people.

Not a popular view amongst dog keepers but I've found that dog keepers in general do have an attitude along the lines of "I love my dog, he/she's gorgeous - so you must love them too?", or, "Oh, my dog doesn't do that" 

I'm a non pet keeping animal lover.


----------



## Biglol

The fact is dogs are fine if there owner has taken the trouble to train them. I was on a CL in May and the lady opposite us would let her 2 dogs out and they don't cr£p on there own doorstep, no they came straight over to us and did it on our pitch.

Likewise children are fine if they have been trained.
There are some adults that need training also


----------



## greygit

It appears to me that the non-dog lovers are a miserable lot and would actually benefit from owning one but then that would be cruelty to a dog I suppose. :roll: 

Actual I do get mad at the dog owners that don't pick up after their dogs as it makes the rest of us look bad. 
Gary


----------



## jud

dillon said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprinta said:
> 
> 
> 
> well I'd sooner have my dogs on site compared to the screaming, disorderly, uncontrollable, rude brats that come attached to most families.
> 
> Mine are kept local to the MH, kept on a leash at all times, are mostly quiet, and are very polite will sit and shake hands will allcomers.
> 
> always eat their food without complaint, go to bed on request, and are constant companions eager to play even the silliest of games with a stick or ball.
> 
> Then evil incarnate arrives, screaming, shouting, running around getting in everybody's way, kicking their balls into pitches, against vans. Throwing stones, trampling flowers,
> 
> All sites should be adults only!
> 
> Bah humbug I hate kids :twisted:
> 
> next? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprinter-If you met my kids you would change your mind I guarantee it. They are campsite trained and if they dare step out of line, I am on them straight away. We have even had complements from fellow campers on their good behavior and politeness.
> 
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chigman- if you met my dog you would change your mind i guarantee it
> she is trained and if she dare step out of line i am on her straight away.
> we to have had compliments from fellow campers on her good behaviour
> and her gentleness with other animals and people.
Click to expand...

hi dillon you sound like a very good dog owner and we have met others like you BUT what people are annoyed with is those owners who don't mind there dogs yapping most of the time or go out on there bikes leaving there dogs in barking at every one passing by. when on a site some people have no consideration for others DOGS-KIDS-or ALARMS can roughen your stay and they don.t care less.jud


----------



## jud

if they allow dogs in restaurants we don.t go in anymore because the last time the dog was under the table it spent my entire meal licking its meat & 2 veg & back end . so NO to taking dogs in restaurants . when we had dogs ( dobermans ) we had to forfeit go in restaurants-tourist attractions -walking on some beaches-leaving the dogs on there own in the m/h & shopping . now a-days not all BUT most say if you don't like my dogs then tough.jud


----------



## raynipper

Heres dinner and one of them had just dropped a pile for everyone to walk in.


----------



## Jented

Hi.
I like BIG dinners,but even i could not eat a whole Alsation/tian,LOL.
Gearjammer


----------



## iandsm

DJBullman said:


> How do...
> 
> Can I ask why do people take dogs onto sites ??? To be honest its mostly tuggers who do.
> 
> Not being the worlds best lover of dogs.......
> 
> Why take them to a site when the only time they get any attention is when they are taken to the dog walk, and then they invariably piddle or poop on their way to it !!! then to watch the owner pick it up with a carrier bag just as you are tucking in to your evening meal, then get tethered down for the rest of the day/evening, or are left to yap yap yap ( so annoying !!!) this is why the good lord invented kennels !!!!
> 
> :twisted:


If you did not want to annoy people why ask such a generalised, ill thought out question you ought to know will annoy. I was going to write a lengthy answer but there are plenty of replies already. Some from anti dog people and some from pro dog people. It's interesting how vitriolic some of the anti dog replies are.

If the campsite, restaurant, etc allows dogs, I will take mine, I will ensure it does not annoy or disgust others. If others don't like it they can go somewhere else.

I don't particularly like being near children on campsites or in restaurants, I do not feel the need to make a fuss and accept they are all different, however I avoid them when I can. Everyone has a choice so to all the vitriolic dog haters, please choose to stay well away from me and then we will both be happy.

That's why the good Lord gave us a brain to make a choice with !!


----------



## Grizzly

There's a magnificent letter on page 38 of the August 2011 edition of the caravan Club magazine that sums up, for me, the attitude of a very few dog owners:

_......on day 2 of our stay we had a visit from the site warden......who informed us that there had been a complaint from a fellow holidaymaker in regard to the dog barking.
Do these people who complain about dogs and children playing not understand that taking a week's holiday to sit and read a book at half-term is a bad move !_

Thank goodness that the majority of dog owners are sensible, thoughtful individuals who clean up after their dogs and don't let them make a nuisance by barking all the time.

I wish you'd have seen the face of the warden at a site we were at a few weeks ago when an Italian dog owner took his pet across to the grass beside the sanitary block ( where the warden was cleaning) to do it's business there ! No suggestion of cleaning up after either.

G


----------



## Biglol

greygit said:


> It appears to me that the non-dog lovers are a miserable lot and would actually benefit from owning one but then that would be cruelty to a dog I suppose. :roll:
> 
> Actual I do get mad at the dog owners that don't pick up after their dogs as it makes the rest of us look bad.
> Gary


Funny that, you have started by slagging off the non doggy people and then you agree with what we are trying to put across :? :?


----------



## KeithChesterfield

tonyt - They smell, have fleas, fart and leave fur all over the place.

Except for the fur that's what I've noticed with some of the holidaymakers seen recently on the Aires and Campsites I've visited.


----------



## tonyt

KeithChesterfield said:


> tonyt - They smell, have fleas, fart and leave fur all over the place.
> 
> Except for the fur that's what I've noticed with some of the holidaymakers seen recently on the Aires and Campsites I've visited.


Oh I've shared a few sites with them too   ......... but not restaurants.


----------



## Bill_H

Are there not sites which ban dogs? Aren't they a viable alternative for people who wish to avoid other's pets?
I assume site owners have made the choice to either allow or ban dogs, would it not be better to persue the site owners rather than other campers if this causes you a problem.
I wouldn't go to a naturist site and then complain about the naked bodies, neither would I stay on a lakeside pitch if I didn't like water.


----------



## DABurleigh

Ooooo. Missed this thread as I didn't want to be annoyed so didn't open it. Now the weekend is here I have greater residual capacity to be annoyed 

Three points.

1) To answer the OP, we take our dog because she gives us and others so much pleasure, is little inconvenience to us and none to others. Err, that's it; seems a pretty foolproof case to me! We don't take her abroad as we go for 2 weeks max when it's hot and want to pack in a lot of visiting places.

2) "As someone said to me a while ago (you know who you are, Dave), it's not whether dogs are on leads, it's whether they're under control."

Yes, Gerald, I put my hand up to that one. I freely admit I don't follow site rules that require our dog to be on a lead at all times. Being brought up a Catholic, with guilt inbred, that indeed used to make me feel guilty. Not so any longer. Firstly, no-one has ever complained. Secondly, when I do it and pass wardens (even CC ones) who don't even comment, I take that as tacit approval.

Thirdly, I understand why rules are written that way, to be objective and enforceable WHEN NECESSARY. All that is indeed needed is for a dog to be under control; HOW the owner chooses to do that should be up to them. However whether or not a dog is adequately under control is open to interpretation. There is often a world of difference between what rules/signs demand and the intent behind them. The best one I saw was no twin axle vans and no motorhomes over 3.5 tonnes; when I quizzed the site warden the reason for these signs he went all apologetic and invited me in. I then observed he didn't know whether I broke his site rules. He grinned "True, but I can tell you aren't a Gypsy!". Instant explanation!

3) Finally, the above is objective reason. The emotional bit is we love her to bits and she's so cute! (Though Rogerblack won't be impressed):

Dave


----------



## Jented

Hi.
The observation misses the point,that most m/caravanners and m/caravanning "toadies?",are parked up in super secluded places,enjoying their m/c's "Freedom",not on sites with their dogs. 
Dare i say it?,yes i dare,perhaps you are the odd leg,being on a site with all the "tuggers"and their dogs. On a site in GOC,some lads from another unit came and asked if they could take our dog down to the stream,(he loved swimming),both they and Wilf the Wolf had a great time,dam building,swimming etc,i keep a photo of him that tea time,laying in the awning,Kn****d.
Ted.
PS. They were proper lads,grazed knees,wet through from the dam building etc.......and.....Very polite, from Sheffield,was it any of you at "Unthank Farm " 25'ish years ago?LOL.
PPS. Had two motor caravans,swings and roundabouts comes to mind.


----------



## rogerblack

DABurleigh said:


> . . . Rogerblack won't be impressed):
> Dave /
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pic, Dave - I'll resist the temptation to ask which part of the two-stage operation I described earlier it's illustrating :wink:
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't dislike dogs at all - well, apart from small, yappy lapdogs, wire-haired breeds of any kind plus any with silly names and large, vicious wolfy ones or anything with brown eyebrows. OK, probably I'd be just about OK with golden retrievers and golden or black (but NOT chocolate) labradors. And I don't blame dogs for inappropriate behaviour, that's the responsibility of the owners. Who are of course unaware that the little darling they've sodded off and left is barking its head off non-stop for hours, annoying the neighbours, 'cos they can't hear it and it stops the minute they come back so it can bound up and lick their faces.
> 
> Since dogs seem to love licking their own backsides and sniffing other dogs, plus sniffing, pooing and weeing on their previous toilet results, wouldn't it save a lot of bother to others and expense to the dog-owners to go the whole hog and just train the dog to eat it's own faeces, thus saving the owner the trouble of clearing up after it. Simples!
Click to expand...


----------



## DABurleigh

No, but carrying its own poo bag, certainly!


----------



## rogerblack

DABurleigh said:


> No, but carrying its own poo bag, certainly!


Well, that's a start but have you trained her to pick it up and put it in the bag for herself, just in case you miss any?? :lol:


----------



## xgx

Bill_H said:


> Are there not sites which ban dogs? ...


Effectively yes, they just charge £3 a night


----------



## xgx

Wonderful stuff...the OP chucks in a bone ...inevitably setting off a bit of snapping and snarling... sooner or later the bone may be forgotten when they turn on each other....


----------



## Wilmannie

lucky-1 said:


> Wilmannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so keen on children but have had some!!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: love that bit...just made me spill my drink giggling
Click to expand...

OK, you can giggle!! But the first time I just couldn't figure out what caused it and it was only after the second time that my suspicions began...................... :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonyt

xgx said:


> Wonderful stuff...the OP chucks in a bone ...inevitably setting off a bit of snapping and snarling... sooner or later the bone may be forgotten when they turn on each other....


Been an interesting debate - have no fear - it'll come back!


----------



## pneumatician

As an avid follower of radio 4 I listened to a programme discussing our current problems regarding lack of immunity to common infections.
One reason the expert claimed was lack of exposure to Cow Pats when young and also possibly dog and pet excrement.

Now being keen campers all of our lives I can honestly claim our sons little red wellies were often up to the top in Cow ****e when he decided to help milk the cows etc. When he jumped out of trees a soft landing could be guaranteed as it was usually into a cowpat.
Daughter was completely the opposite.
We always avoided Doggy doo where possible but exposure is inevitable.
Our kids are healthy grown ups now with children who are exposed to all that nature leaves lying about and so far they seem healthy enough.

But I do agree any Carnivore poo is objectionable, including humans of course.

You are free of course to to think this is a load of crap.

Steve


----------



## jimmyd0g

Bill_H said:


> Are there not sites which ban dogs? .


There are plenty as we (& other dog owners who regularly use sites as opposed to wild camping) know. Many is the time that I've found the 'perfect' site in exactly the area we want to go to, only to notice the dreaded silhouette of a dog with a line through it. Just don't ask me to tell you _where_ those sites are.


----------



## The-Cookies

If you don't like dogs on sites or other issues bother you, why go there,? as was said previously the part of this pastime is hanging out with people you mostly wouldn,t , you also have to be tolerant of others and there ways, given the screaming hordes of kids on some sites i think i would prefer a dog having the occasional bark.


----------



## tonyt

The-Cookies said:


> If you don't like dogs on sites or other issues bother you, why go there,? as was said previously the part of this pastime is hanging out with people you mostly wouldn,t , you also have to be tolerant of others and there ways, given the screaming hordes of kids on some sites i think i would prefer a dog having the occasional bark.


Well apart from the faeces/barking issues that's already been covered in depth - it's also about personal space.

Having paid for a pitch I really don't want to be invaded by other peoples creatures be they human or canine. Comforting words like "It's alright, he won't bite" just don't wash with me - I don't want the animal sniffing around me - clear off.

It's clearly not the animals fault - it's the dog owners who will insist on foisting their darlings onto my space.


----------



## Grizzly

The-Cookies said:


> .... i think i would prefer a dog having the occasional bark.


I don't think most people object to the " occasional bark" but on and on for hours and hours ? Are you _ really _ happy with that ? I'm not a dog owner at the moment but I know enough about dogs to know that leaving them all day alone in a caravan or motorhome is not a good thing. No wonder they whine, yap or bark. They might know the inside of the van well and regard it as home but they are not used to the noises they hear outside and so react.

We've just had neighbours with the same perpetually yapping dog leave and we are so pleased they've gone !

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Grizzly quote:Thank goodness that the majority of dog owners are sensible, thoughtful individuals who clean up after their dogs and don't let them make a nuisance by barking all the time. 

The majority of dog owners that I know leave their dogs with relatives or in the kennels whilst they holiday.

Lady p did NOT enjoy cleaning two shoes in France last week.

I have booked her into specsavers.

Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I like the dog owners that say " he just wants to be friends, he doesn`t bite."

No he does not, he just leaves a pile of pooh that will carry bacteria that will make a small child blind. You cannot clean it all up.

Dave p


----------



## Grizzly

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Lady p did NOT enjoy cleaning two shoes in France last week.
> 
> Dave p


Yes, I think I should have qualified my post by saying " UK" dog owners. I've seen some really disgusting practices in Europe ( dogs weeing on neighbouring tents, faeces all over the place including areas round the sanitary block...)

Happiest dog I've seen was a lovely golden labrador racing over and settling himself into one of those bicycle trailers with a big smile and a " would you like me to map- read look ?" on his face ! Still makes me smile.

G


----------



## jimmyd0g

[quote

The majority of dog owners that I know leave their dogs with relatives or in the kennels whilst they holiday.

Dave p[/quote]

Well in our case we will never again travel _without_ my namesake. Having left him with a dog minder for our first continental trip in the van at Easter, Jimmy was seriously attacked & almost died on the morning we were due to collect him. Mrs j. has now made the decision that wherever we go, Jimmy goes & that even includes the hassle (as it seems) of getting him a pet passport for next years' intended trip to Belgium & Holland.


----------



## bazzeruk

I haven't read all the replies, so apologies if duplicating comments.

We bought a motorhome so we COULD take our dog on holiday as most b and b's and hotels don't allow them.

Our dog does not bark, growl at other dogs, fight with other dogs etc etc.

We always clean up after him and never give him the chance to poo on site, as I know it is not the nicest thing to see when one is having dinner!

Our dog is part of our family and would never even consider leaving him at home.

If you don't like it, go to sites where dogs are not allowed, same as we tend to go to sites for adults only.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

On Friday last week we visited Monpazier in the Dordogne with my brother and sister in law .
As we strolled round this delightfull town we were behind a gent with a poodle on a lead.
The poodle tried to cock his leg up on a post. The owner gave the lead a tug. The dog followed. A few moments later the gent stopped at a fruit shop and picked some fruit, the dog watered the lower shelves.

Don`t pick produce from lower shelves.

dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

It is strange how the topic has split into lovers of animals on campsites ( we used to take our daughters parot in our caravan). And haters of animals on campsites

I wonder how many of the haters are actualy dog/animal owners who leave their pets when on holiday.


dave p 5 dogs and two cockatiels.


----------



## presto

In France last year on an Aire there were toilets and a few wash basins.To my suprise on late night trip to loo a couple washing a very large spanial type dog at the sink lather every were.They looked a bit embarased but kept washing 8O 
Presto


----------



## aldra

I expect that many people who own a dog and like to travel for extended periods have no choice but to take the dog. We travel always with ours and sometimes it would be easier without him. We leave him an hour or two at most and only after he has had a long walk or more usually run a few miles with the bike He is under constant control on site,barks if anyone approaches too near the van but we have never heard him bark other than that. I would never allow him off the lead on a site and am not happy if other owners do not keep their dogs under strict control, it causes problems to me if other dogs are wandering freely as he constantly wants to get to them. We found in france and germany it was mostly owners of small dogs that let them wander early morning and evening and presumed that their owners found it unnecessary to exercise them more than that Shadow is very tolerant of other dogs unless they show aggression but as he is always put on a lead until the other dogs nature has been assessed I don't, know what his reaction would be. small dogs are often very aggressive towards him and many owners seem to feel this is cute. It brings to mind a police training school for german shepherds we attend when a couple of passers by with two small dogs off lead were told by the trainer "a dog like yours killed my german shepherd----it got stuck in his throat, get them under control"
Picking up after a dog essential for the health of children and that makes no difference to the size of dog dogs. in food places, I have no objections but would not take shadow inside, but may if outside facilities avalable but we rarely eat out
i suppoe i feel your dog is loved by you, is part of your family, should not cause distress to others
Aldra


----------



## Chascass

(quote) dave p 5 dogs and two cockatiels.


Dave dose that make you as lucky as 5 dogs with 2 cockatiels.

Sorry could not resist it :lol: 

Charlie


----------



## Grizzly

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> It is strange how the topic has split into lovers of animals on campsites ( we used to take our daughters parot in our caravan). And haters of animals on campsites


Sorry to spoil your argument but I'm completely neutral to the presence of dogs on a campsite IF they behave themselves. The great majority do - even in Europe- but you do see and especially hear some horrors and they can spoil an otherwise pleasant break.

I'm afraid the argument that non-dog owners should go elsewhere will not wash ! The vast majority of sites allow dogs- subject to certain rules. If the site then upheld those rules and asked non-conformists to leave that would be more sensible.

G


----------



## bazzeruk

Grizzly said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange how the topic has split into lovers of animals on campsites ( we used to take our daughters parot in our caravan). And haters of animals on campsites
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to spoil your argument but I'm completely neutral to the presence of dogs on a campsite IF they behave themselves. The great majority do - even in Europe- but you do see and especially hear some horrors and they can spoil an otherwise pleasant break.
> 
> I'm afraid the argument that non-dog owners should go elsewhere will not wash ! The vast majority of sites allow dogs- subject to certain rules. If the site then upheld those rules and asked non-conformists to leave that would be more sensible.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

As always it is the minority who spoil it for the majority and that goes for parents as well as dog owners. I hate it when fellow dog owners do not obey the rules . I love to hear children at play but when sitting having a quiet evening drink, the last thing you want is a football crashing into the awning!


----------



## bambi2

*I dont want to annoy people*

As an ex site owner, I can say that once the tourists arrived on the site with dogs we had problems, I used to feel quite embarrassed when I walked to the local shop and saw the poo left by our campers dogs, you never saw it all winter but when our site opened there would be a trail of it! to see it left outside the locals houses was not nice!!. we were not far from Tenby in Wales and the locals there nick named the tourist season "the Skiing season".. I once asked a boy who was walking his dog around the site "why are you not using the dog walk?" the boy answered because there is dog poo there, we left a shovel in the dog walk and a bin, but I was the one who had to clean it up almost vomiting at the same time to have to do such a horrible job! then one day I was speaking to a very attractive young blind boy and I asked his father had his son always been blind, he replied no!! he fell in some dog mess and it caused him to go blind, Oh! how dreadful for that family.,  I would have people complaining to me about dogs being left alone and barking while the owners were down the pub and next day when you tried to speak to the owners about it, they were rude and did not believe you, if it was up to me I would have had a sign saying no dogs, but my husband said OH! you must take dogs on the site which caused agro between us as he seldom cleaned up the mess!! 8O Bambi 2


----------



## suedew

Haven't read all the posts.

Happy to see well behaved/trained dogs on site
Happy to see well behaved/trained children on site

However my partner and one of his granddaughters have a real problem with dogs (think they may have been prey in a previous life)

Many of the sites which don't allow dogs also don't allow children 

Was at Oliver's mount last weekend at bike meeting, watched 5 episodes of dogs growling at each other, having to be restrained by owners, now all of these incidents involved the same dog which, despite campsite rules saying dogs had to be on leads, was running free for agreat deal of the time, not the dogs fault. 
It is irresponsible owners like these who spoil it for all.
Have no pets at the moment made the choice, when we lost our last one, to remain pet free while we travel. Will take in an old decrepit rescue animal when we are like that ourselves. :lol:

As regards the 'they wont hurt you brigade' worked in a paediatric plastic surgery ward. try telling that to the traumatised scarred children. All well knowing your pet is friendly and likes children but you don't know the child or adults history.

Biggest menagerie count was 4 dogs 3 cats a parrot and a budgie.

Dave, why didn't YOU clean Lady P's shoes? There was me thinking you were a gentleman :roll: :lol: :lol: 


Sue


----------



## mikkidee

Well we are on a campsite near York, newly opened Wagtail Park. There are plenty of signs about telling you to keep to the rules, which we always do. One of them is (please keep dogs on leads at all times) only exception is when on the dog walk. But the owners has 2 dogs that run freely when he is collecting fees. We love our dog and she enjoys the change of environment as much as we do.

I love the freedom Motorhoming gives you which includes bringing the pooch.
Mike


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Clean ady p`s shoes

I was busy cleaning mine and the Vu cube satelite system.

Dave p


----------



## olley

Seen a couple of replies regarding taking cats in the motorhome, my question to them is why not? We take our two most times we go off in the van, here or abroad.

As for dogs or children, neither bother me, once I get my head in a book, my ears switch off.

Ian


----------



## Losos

DJBullman said:


> Ah well...It had to be asked...
> 
> NOT EVERYONE LOVES DOGS Y'KNOW


And not everyone *loves humans either*, in fact having seen what most of them are like I prefer the company of my dogs any day :!:


----------



## JohnGun

When we go to the continent we put our beloved dog in the kennels, it costs more for him than some of our sites/stopovers. At £9.00 per night it ain't cheap and to us this is being good to the dog, cruelty would be leaving him at home and having somebody check on him just now and again.


----------



## Hezbez

As seen on Belgian campsite;


----------



## ChrisandJohn

olley said:


> Seen a couple of replies regarding taking cats in the motorhome, my question to them is why not? We take our two most times we go off in the van, here or abroad.
> 
> As for dogs or children, neither bother me, once I get my head in a book, my ears switch off.
> 
> Ian


Mine can't even stand the five minute trip in the car to the vets. Also, they are used to the run of the house, garden, and beyond, coming and going when they please. They won't use a litter tray.

Even if they coped with the travelling part I'd hate to tether them when we stop and I'd be terrified of losing them if I didn't.

If it works for you, great, but it wouldn't be right for us.

Chris


----------



## Spacerunner

I don't want to annoy people but.....  yeah! Right!. You want to borrow my avatar for a bit?

And by the way The Good Lord didn't invent kennels to imprison dogs He invented The Ark so we could take them with us.


----------



## Shell181

I must admit if there were campsites which were 'adult only' AND 'dog free' me and the hubby would be in paradise  . Some dog owners seem to be oblivious to their dogs yapping/barking and just seem to leave them to it! Oh and don't even get me started on the dog dirt :evil: 

I think at the end of the day it all boils down to how considerate you are towards your fellow campers and unfortunately some people are very selfish and ignorant :x


----------



## masie123

KeithChesterfield said:


> tonyt - They smell, have fleas, fart and leave fur all over the place.
> 
> Except for the fur that's what I've noticed with some of the holidaymakers seen recently on the Aires and Campsites I've visited.


 you could say the same about some people but instead of leaving fur they tend to leave rubbish about i could go on and on :lol:


----------



## ramblingon

I really think there is a marketing opportunity for someone here how about an 'I hate dogs sticker' for your windows?

At least it would give dog lovers a chance to keep away from you - besides all the really nice folks I know love dogs so we would all have a nicer holiday. 
Like attracts like- but it helps if you have a sticker, you can all park together and moan about my dogs ass instead of your own!
Personally speaking if you had a poo in the hedge the last place I would look is up your bum- especially if I was having my tea, none so queer as folks.:roll: :lol:

http://www.amazon.com/Hate-Anti-DOGS-Window-Sticker/dp/B003XRIK4K


----------



## bambi2

*I dont want to annoy people but*



olley said:


> Seen a couple of replies regarding taking cats in the motorhome, my question to them is why not? We take our two most times we go off in the van, here or abroad.
> 
> As for dogs or children, neither bother me, once I get my head in a book, my ears switch off.
> 
> Ian


When we sold our caravan park, we made ourselves homeless and travelled in our motorhome for a while with our cat Bambi, who always used his cat litter tray in the early hours of the morning, URGH! we would be gasping for air and throwing open the windows, we eventually found a good home for him, but it was a sad parting as we both loved him. Bambi 2


----------



## tonyt

ramblingon said:


> I really think there is a marketing opportunity for someone here how about an 'I hate dogs sticker' for your windows?
> 
> At least it would give dog lovers a chance to keep away from you - besides all the really nice folks I know love dogs so we would all have a nicer holiday.
> Like attracts like- but it helps if you have a sticker, you can all park together and moan about my dogs ass instead of your own!
> Personally speaking if you had a poo in the hedge the last place I would look is up your bum- especially if I was having my tea, none so queer as folks.:roll: :lol:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hate-Anti-DOGS-Window-Sticker/dp/B003XRIK4K


I think it's very sad that some dog keepers are unable to accept that not everyone wants to have dogs in close proximity when they are camping.

To refer to those as "dog haters" is really pathetic.

"If you don't love my dog in your face - you're a dog hater" - sad people.


----------



## eddied

*Dogs*

 well, what an interesting Sunday morning read. Just for the record my view is that dogs should only be where they were meant to be originally. On the fells or in the fields rounding up sheep and cattle, or protecting them; or else chasing the prey they have been trained to catch - be it rabbits, hares, grouse, deer, or foxes. When they are not working - at heel or in their kennel. Not in motorhomes, on campsites, chained up in gardens, houses, or flats. Exceptions being working, 'rescue' or guide dogs, such as Newfoundland, St.Bernard, Alsatian all in their proper place of work.


----------



## jimmyd0g

Many posters on here have said that they do not like to see dogs in cafes or other public places where food & drink is served. I genuinely do have some sympathy with that point of view. However, what many dog owners perhaps fail to realise is that when at home those same dogs are in living rooms / dining rooms when food is being eaten (ususally in our Jimmy's case waiting patiently for scraps & leftovers) anyway. Thus going into a cafe & sitting patiently at the owners' feet is no different to being at home to most dogs.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

The point is Jimmy that they are other peoples dogs.

I know that my dogs are clean, flealess and don`t smell.
They have a good bath when we collect them from the kennels.

I would not inflict them to campsites where they would be subjected to the aaah isnt she a nice dog , children poking grubby hands into their faces, being blamed for another dogs mess, locked in a hot vehicle for an hour or so, fastened to a lead all day etc.

In the kennels they are safe and well cared for.
At home they have a third of an acre of freedom.

Dave p


----------



## Grizzly

jimmyd0g said:


> . Thus going into a cafe & sitting patiently at the owners' feet is no different to being at home to most dogs.


If that is what they do.

Many dogs however beg for food at home and the cafe provides them with a wider audience to beg from. When I'm trying to have a cup of tea and a chat with my husband I don't want to be fending off some dog who thinks it is part of his entertainment to come and beg or nuzzle.

In the comfort of their own home they don't have to mark their territory against other dogs, as we have seen them do in cafes where there are other dogs. I've seen this get noisy and aggressive.

I've also seen waiters handle the dogs and then go on to serve the food. This can have consequences for some people.

Once again; it comes down to the dog owner. You can't blame a dog for doing what comes naturally !

G


----------



## Spacerunner

tonyt said:


> ramblingon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really think there is a marketing opportunity for someone here how about an 'I hate dogs sticker' for your windows?
> 
> At least it would give dog lovers a chance to keep away from you - besides all the really nice folks I know love dogs so we would all have a nicer holiday.
> Like attracts like- but it helps if you have a sticker, you can all park together and moan about my dogs ass instead of your own!
> Personally speaking if you had a poo in the hedge the last place I would look is up your bum- especially if I was having my tea, none so queer as folks.:roll: :lol:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hate-Anti-DOGS-Window-Sticker/dp/B003XRIK4K
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's very sad that some dog keepers are unable to accept that not everyone wants to have dogs in close proximity when they are camping.
> 
> To refer to those as "dog haters" is really pathetic.
> 
> "If you don't love my dog in your face - you're a dog hater" - sad people.
Click to expand...

You'll find that the 'dog-hater' tittle actually came from self-confessed dog haters.

Dogs and man have had a special relationship since Ogg stumbled on an orphaned wolf cub and took it back to his cave as a bribe for Mrs Ogg for what he intended for her later that night :wink:

Dogs are part of our planet's culture; ok, some are freaks, especially the small yappy ones that have been bred from the litter runts and who nature would not have allowed to survive. But that's man for you. He also invented that universal blight, the internal combustion engine.

Remember, the dog owner doesn't have a problem, the dog doesn't have a problem, screaming kids and inattentive parents don't have a problem.

So it must be you intolerant lot who have the problems. Either sort it or keep away from things that upset you.
After all, I don'y like being cold so I stay indoors when its cold or wear suitable anti-cold clothing.

The abhorrence with excreta and urine is only a relatively recent developement most probably surfaced at the same time as modesty about being naked.

Dung is still used as a building material and heating fuel, urine was used in several manufacturing processes. We seem to have become very fastiduous in recent history.


----------



## tonyt

Continuing on the "dogs in restaurants" views.................

I reckon most people, including dog owners, would not be happy to see dogs curled up under the bread/veggie/meat counter in the supermarket while their owners did the shopping?

It would be interesting to hear from any dog owner who believes it's OK to take a dog into a restaurant but not OK to take it into a food shop. 

I'm not looking to argue the point, just trying to understand why dogs in restaurants is seen by some to be acceptable.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

This is from an American article - www.usatoday.com/life/lifestyle/.../2010-05-06-vetviews06_N.htm

It's asking why dogs are banned from restaurants in America but accepted in French restaurants -

'And why the kerfuffle over canine vectorship (carrier of disease or infection from one organism to another) when you're infinitely more likely to catch something life-threatening from the food itself, or something noxious from the kid at the next table (who is "quite naturally" a better vector than any dog) - and no one's banning food or children.'


----------



## erneboy

As someone who has always been very fond of dogs I have been staying out of this till now. I find that it's difficult not to agree with the anti-dog lobby simply because most of what they say has the merit of being true, if rather over egged.

Discussions such as this one are always approached by those who are anti whatever as absolutes. Dogs, **** and pee everywhere, they yap and jump up, they are dirty and they bother other people. An argument presented in that way is difficult to counter and shows little room for toleration of others and their preferences.

This militant way of thinking is responsible for many of the difficulties in society. 

We share this planet and that can only work if we are tolerant of the views and preferences of others. We should not seek to enforce our will on others at every turn. There are enough big issues where we have to do that so let's not make mountains out of molehills. Live and let live, let the small annoyances pass I say. If we don't where will this inexorable march towards absolutes take us? Alan.


----------



## Hezbez

We pulled into a layby in the motorhome the other week to have our tea and there was a car parked up in front of us.

Parent and child alighted from said car and the mother held the child as it did a 'Number 2'right there at the side of the road. Left it there, complete with soiled toilet role (YUK!).

And they moan about dogs! 

One of the luxuries for motorhomers having an onboard toilet I suppose!


----------



## iandsm

*Dogs*



Grizzly said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange how the topic has split into lovers of animals on campsites ( we used to take our daughters parot in our caravan). And haters of animals on campsites
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to spoil your argument but I'm completely neutral to the presence of dogs on a campsite IF they behave themselves. The great majority do - even in Europe- but you do see and especially hear some horrors and they can spoil an otherwise pleasant break.
> 
> I'm afraid the argument that non-dog owners should go elsewhere will not wash ! The vast majority of sites allow dogs- subject to certain rules. If the site then upheld those rules and asked non-conformists to leave that would be more sensible.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Oh yes it does, if a person cannot stand dogs or children for whatever reason, they might have the brain power to understand that if both are allowed on a campsite, they need to simply stop moaning and go somewhere that allows neither. If there are not too many of these, it might occur to people that they have chosen the WRONG type of leisure activity.

Don't go to China and moan about chineese food, don't go to a beach if you cannot stand the sight of people in swimwear, don't buy a motorhomme if you don't like driving and don't look down your nose at people with either well behaved dogs or kids. Your are likely to get it bitten...and not by the dog!


----------



## ramblingon

tonyt said:


> ramblingon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really think there is a marketing opportunity for someone here how about an 'I hate dogs sticker' for your windows?
> 
> At least it would give dog lovers a chance to keep away from you - besides all the really nice folks I know love dogs so we would all have a nicer holiday.
> Like attracts like- but it helps if you have a sticker, you can all park together and moan about my dogs ass instead of your own!
> Personally speaking if you had a poo in the hedge the last place I would look is up your bum- especially if I was having my tea, none so queer as folks.:roll: :lol:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hate-Anti-DOGS-Window-Sticker/dp/B003XRIK4K
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's very sad that some dog keepers are unable to accept that not everyone wants to have dogs in close proximity when they are camping.
> 
> To refer to those as "dog haters" is really pathetic.
> 
> "If you don't love my dog in your face - you're a dog hater" - sad people.
Click to expand...

No, I accept it! -lot's of people can't stand dog's, this is a fact of life, 
I just think they should be up front about it.

Personally I find people that don't like dog's a tad inept and lacking in social skills.
I would hate to go to the trouble of getting all pitched up to find that I am adjacent to a person suffering with misocyny.

You stay away from me- if you have a sticker- I will stay away from you . :wink:


----------



## iandsm

*dogs*



tonyt said:


> Continuing on the "dogs in restaurants" views.................
> 
> I reckon most people, including dog owners, would not be happy to see dogs curled up under the bread/veggie/meat counter in the supermarket while their owners did the shopping?
> 
> It would be interesting to hear from any dog owner who believes it's OK to take a dog into a restaurant but not OK to take it into a food shop.
> 
> I'm not looking to argue the point, just trying to understand why dogs in restaurants is seen by some to be acceptable.


A dog under the meat counter is a totally different thing to a controlled one under the restaurant table.

You will find that the food hygiene regulation in the UK DO allow dogs in restaurants at the discretion of the owner, However dogs are not permitted to be in areas where food is prepared. The difference is that the unsupervised dog moving anywhere it wants in the food shop/Kitchen could access food which is to be consumed by other unknown to them. The dog under the restaurant table will not.

The regulations are not understood by many and this leads to stupid rules. For example my wife and I went into the clothing section of a well known department store, I was carrying our miniature poodle. We were asked to leave as dogs were not allowed, I enquired why they were not and was told, "It's because we sell food," The point is, we were on the ground floor, the food was on the fourth floor! Of course the owner of premises may decide that dogs are not to be allowed entry for many reasons, they are perfectly entitled to do so.

Bottom line is, if the restaurant or pub allows dogs and you don't like it, just go somewhere else. Equally if a restaurant/pub/shop will not allow dogs I will go somewhere else.


----------



## tonyt

ramblingon said:


> No, I accept it! -lot's of people can't stand dog's, this is a fact of life,
> I just think they should be up front about it.
> 
> Personally I find people that don't like dog's a tad inept and lacking in social skills.
> I would hate to go to the trouble of getting all pitched up to find that I am adjacent to a person suffering with misocyny.
> 
> You stay away from me- if you have a sticker- I will stay away from you . :wink:


Just to be clear about my views - I would class myself as an animal liker. I spend a large amount of money, time and effort in watching animals.

I like dogs - I really do - I just reserve the right to choose when I want to be close to them.

Over the years I camped on an assortment of sites/aires/wilds etc and seen loads of motorhomers with dogs and I can understand why they like to take them with them. I've also seen loads of motorhomers without dogs.

I'm going to take a flyer here but, from my experience and memory, I reckon there are more dogless motorhomers than dog motorhomers! :?

That should attract some replies on this lovely sunny morning.


----------



## iandsm

*Dogs*



tonyt said:


> ramblingon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I accept it! -lot's of people can't stand dog's, this is a fact of life,
> I just think they should be up front about it.
> 
> Personally I find people that don't like dog's a tad inept and lacking in social skills.
> I would hate to go to the trouble of getting all pitched up to find that I am adjacent to a person suffering with misocyny.
> 
> You stay away from me- if you have a sticker- I will stay away from you . :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear about my views - I would class myself as an animal liker. I spend a large amount of money, time and effort in watching animals.
> 
> I like dogs - I really do - I just reserve the right to choose when I want to be close to them.
> 
> Over the years I camped on an assortment of sites/aires/wilds etc and seen loads of motorhomers with dogs and I can understand why they like to take them with them. I've also seen loads of motorhomers without dogs.
> 
> I'm going to take a flyer here but, from my experience and memory, I reckon there are more dogless motorhomers than dog motorhomers! :?
> 
> That should attract some replies on this lovely sunny morning.
Click to expand...

More dogless motorhomers, and you point is what ? You already do have the right to choose when to be near them. Go somewhere else.


----------



## Jented

Hi.
A plus side of owning a dog is you often strike up a conversation with people from all points of the compass.Sitting in the truck at a supermarket in Tabua portugal,a chap pulled up and came across and said,"Border Collie?",yes says i,he was home visiting from Brazil and we chatted for over half an hour,at the Bucaco national park,just outside Coimbra(A must see if you are into ornate stonework),on walking back to the motor,a Japanese chap asked did i drive from England with my dog?,told him yes and about the dog passport arrangement,"We" had another 40 min chat with him,his wife,daughter,son in law and grand daughter.
Did see one brit m/c,parked in the grounds,asked them for a £5 parking fee,their unit had "Melody?" on the back,was it any of you lot? i think it was 27/7/11.
Ted.
PS. "No hand luggage sites". Read an article about hand luggage,put down on toilet block floors,bus seats,tables,chairs...


----------



## tonyt

*Re: Dogs*



iandsm said:


> More dogless motorhomers, and you point is what ? You already do have the right to choose when to be near them. Go somewhere else.


Nice - and a happy holiday to you too.


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Dogs*



iandsm said:


> Oh yes it does, if a person cannot stand dogs or children for whatever reason, they might have the brain power to understand that if both are allowed on a campsite, they need to simply stop moaning and go somewhere that allows neither. If there are not too many of these, it might occur to people that they have chosen the WRONG type of leisure activity.
> 
> Don't go to China and moan about chineese food, don't go to a beach if you cannot stand the sight of people in swimwear, don't buy a motorhomme if you don't like driving and don't look down your nose at people with either well behaved dogs or kids. Your are likely to get it bitten...and not by the dog!


And don't reply to perfectly sensible and considered posts with silly generalised and abusive attacks ! Have I said I can't stand dogs or children ? Have I moaned ? Do I go to China and moan about Chinese food, do I go to a beach and moan about swimwear etc etc.

Do calm down and make your point precisely without ill-targeted abuse.

G


----------



## iandsm

*Re: Dogs*



tonyt said:


> iandsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> More dogless motorhomers, and you point is what ? You already do have the right to choose when to be near them. Go somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice - and a happy holiday to you too.[/quote
> 
> You asked the question and said yourself you were taking a flyer. You were provoking a response and suggesting you should have the right to choose when to be near them.
> 
> I meant no offence, but I don't see your point about dogless motorhomers and you do have a right to choose when to be near them by going where they are not present.
> 
> Our holiday will be happy thanks, with my dog, which will come with us, when allowed wherever we go which including restaurants, mainly in France,Italy and Germany where dogs are accepted (incidentally, so are children)
> 
> I am sure you will have no difficulty if finding places that do not allow dogs, each to his own.
Click to expand...


----------



## iandsm

*Re: Dogs*



Grizzly said:


> iandsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes it does, if a person cannot stand dogs or children for whatever reason, they might have the brain power to understand that if both are allowed on a campsite, they need to simply stop moaning and go somewhere that allows neither. If there are not too many of these, it might occur to people that they have chosen the WRONG type of leisure activity.
> 
> Don't go to China and moan about chineese food, don't go to a beach if you cannot stand the sight of people in swimwear, don't buy a motorhomme if you don't like driving and don't look down your nose at people with either well behaved dogs or kids. Your are likely to get it bitten...and not by the dog!
> 
> 
> 
> And don't reply to perfectly sensible and considered posts with silly generalised and abusive attacks ! Have I said I can't stand dogs or children ? Have I moaned ? Do I go to China and moan about Chinese food, do I go to a beach and moan about swimwear etc etc.
> 
> Do calm down and make your point precisely without ill-targeted abuse.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## siansdad

As threads go - this one has become pathetic, childish and boring - and its about time it was pulled. 

One of the worst contributions I've ever read on the MHF forum has appeared on this thread. Thanks Chigwell - just how aggressive do you get when it comes to politics / religion??


----------



## iandsm

*Re: Dogs*



Grizzly said:


> iandsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes it does, if a person cannot stand dogs or children for whatever reason, they might have the brain power to understand that if both are allowed on a campsite, they need to simply stop moaning and go somewhere that allows neither. If there are not too many of these, it might occur to people that they have chosen the WRONG type of leisure activity.
> 
> Don't go to China and moan about chineese food, don't go to a beach if you cannot stand the sight of people in swimwear, don't buy a motorhomme if you don't like driving and don't look down your nose at people with either well behaved dogs or kids. Your are likely to get it bitten...and not by the dog!
> 
> 
> 
> And don't reply to perfectly sensible and considered posts with silly generalised and abusive attacks ! Have I said I can't stand dogs or children ? Have I moaned ? Do I go to China and moan about Chinese food, do I go to a beach and moan about swimwear etc etc.
> 
> Do calm down and make your point precisely without ill-targeted abuse.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

To be clear, I had no intention of making any personal attack, my comment was a general one, not directed at any individual. I did not make that clear in my post and gave the wrong immpression.


----------



## Sonesta

Here we go again ...... Another thread where folk choose to tear shreds off those with differing views or preferences to them! :roll:

I understand and respect that not everyone likes dogs and I accept that some people are deeply fearful or disgusted by them and to be honest, I have no issues whatsoever re their choice to avoid our canine pals wherever humanely possible. However, by the same token; why can't these same people accept that those that own and love their dogs, do NOT view them in the same distasteful light as they clearly do! I think you will find that for most dog lovers, having their dogs with them in their motorhome or caravan is a pleasure and NOT some abhorrent incumbrance that has been inflicted upon then! :roll:

Of course it rattles everyone's cage when we witness people allowing their dogs to foul our fields, streets and pathways and none more so than responsible dog owners who always clear up after their dogs as not only do we ourselves hate to see it or step in it (yuk) but we don't like to be tarred with the same brush as them! 

We love our dogs and there is no way we personally would leave them behind in kennels (unless of course it was absolutely unavoidable) and therefore, wherever we go they go! This is not to say folk who put their dogs into kennels are wrong but for us personally, it is not what we choose to do and so we don't do it! 

There's room in our world for all types and all tastes - so maybe we could all become more tolerant of other people's choices and preferences and unless they are really being unpleasant or irresponsible then perhaps we should just happily get on with our own lives and allow others to happily get on with theirs? 

Right must dash as were taking our dogs for a walk to the beach - don't worry we have our poopy scoop and doggy sacks in pocket plus a lead to keep them tethered with! 

Sue


----------



## tonyt

Oooooooooo, dogs and beaches - now's there's another one...................................    

Bye bye


----------



## Sonesta

tonyt said:


> Oooooooooo, dogs and beaches - now's there's another one...................................
> 
> Bye bye


Please don't run away Tony as you might find the following of interest to you! 

There are beaches in our area where dogs are banned and others where they are permitted. This system has worked well in our area for many years now and providing the dog owners who enjoy and take advantage of this privilege, continue to act responsibly and clean up after their dogs, then our local council is quite happy to continue to permit dogs onto those beaches!

Don't you agree the above is an excellent idea/compromise as it then caters fairly for all beach users? People with dogs head for the beaches where they are welcomed and those who dislike dogs head for the beaches where it is a dog free zone! 

Sue


----------



## tonyt

Sonesta said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooooooo, dogs and beaches - now's there's another one...................................
> 
> Bye bye
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't run away Tony as you might find the following of interest to you!
> 
> There are beaches in our area where dogs are banned and others where they are permitted. This system has worked well in our area for many years now and providing the dog owners who enjoy and take advantage of this privilege, continue to act responsibly and clean up after their dogs, then our local council is quite happy to continue to permit dogs onto those beaches!
> 
> Don't you agree the above is an excellent idea/compromise as it then caters fairly for all beach users? People with dogs head for the beaches where they are welcomed and those who dislike dogs head for the beaches where it is a dog free zone!
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

Perfect solution for beaches and campsites. 

Our beaches are dog free during the summer months and open to all for the rest of the year.


----------



## mikeyv

We spend a lot of time at Exmouth.

Dogs are only allowed on a tiny proportion of the beach at each end.

There are literally miles of beach in between that are dog free.

Yet there are always plenty of people without dogs, often with young kids, using the dog beach.

Doesn't bother me in the slightest, but I wonder why, maybe thay are all dog lovers.


----------



## WildThingsKev

Whether you love 'em or hate them you WILL enjoy this>>>

Funniest ever dog video?

Kev
Dog owner/lover


----------



## tonyt

Brilliant


----------



## mikeyv

I love this clip - nothing like a well trained dog!

[video width=400 height=350]



[/video]


----------



## Groper

Another topic which makes me consider not renewing my subscription next year.
There was an earlier input which suggested that falling into dog faeces caused blindness.There is no medical evidence that this has occured in the U.K.
We have a dog,she has not fouled any site that we have visited(nor have our previously loved dogs).She does not bark(unless someone walks across our pitch).
Basic hygiene(before eating) i.e. handwashing obviates any chance of bacterial/worm infection.
There are several areas which have already exceeded the number of times they are allowed to pump raw sewage into the sea for this year.
Obviously I am a dog lover but I do keep her(the dog not SWMBO) under CONTROL.
Why cannot people be tolerant - I cannot understand why people do not flush the toilet properly/children allowed to race around on bikes/scooters but I accept that other people are DIFFERENT to me.


----------



## ramblingon

Cat man propaganda me thinks- oh and don't think parrots poop is without consequences either-
If hygiene is not taken care of -Lets face it all excrement causes problems to human health when in the wrong place, e-coli is in your bowel whether you like it or not and it can cause devastating consequences when in the wrong place, dogs have no knowledge of this - we do! :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

Without wishing to take sides (_'cos I can appreciate both sides of the argument_) here's a thought to ponder. (With apologies to the squeamish, but I'm only stating facts. :roll: )

How many of those who are very concerned about dogsh**, especially the perceived health hazards, are quite happy to go swimming in a public swimming pool?

_(Bear in mind it's almost impossible to swim with your mouth closed!!!)_

*1).* Is there anyone out there who can honestly say they have never piddled in a pool? Perhaps only when they were kids - but pools are often half full of kids!! 8O

*2).* How many times have we seen a small boy (or girl!) stand up at the shallow end with a pair of bright green candles dangling from their nostrils? 8O 8O

*3).* Why is there usually a fishing net hanging at the end of the pool? That sinister looking object might look like a floating Lion bar, but there's no guarantee it's actually chocolate coated fondant!! 8O 8O 8O (I'm not joking here. I know a pool attendant quite well! 8O )

*4).* For those who only swim in the sea, read Groper's comment above. _"There are several areas which have already exceeded the number of times they are allowed to pump *raw sewage* into the sea for this year."_ Once is one time too many in my opinion.

I have no strong feelings against the *voluntary *exchange of intimate bodily fluids  , but have always preferred to choose when, where, and with whom!! :roll:

OK, a bit tongue in cheek, but at least if you keep your eyes open you can step over the dog turds! 

You can't swim with your mouth shut! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Hezbez

Zebedee said:


> Without wishing to take sides (_'cos I can appreciate both sides of the argument_) here's a thought to ponder. (With apologies to the squeamish, but I'm only stating facts. :roll: )
> How many of those who are very concerned about dogsh**, especially the perceived health hazards, are quite happy to go swimming in a public swimming pool?
> 
> _(Bear in mind it's almost impossible to swim with your mouth closed!!!)_
> 
> *1).* Is there anyone out there who can honestly say they have never piddled in a pool? Perhaps only when they were kids - but pools are often half full of kids!! 8O
> 
> *2).* How many times have we seen a small boy (or girl!) stand up at the shallow end with a pair of bright green candles dangling from their nostrils? 8O
> 
> *3).* Why is there usually a fishing net hanging at the end of the pool? That sinister looking object might look like a floating Lion bar, but there's no guarantee it's actually chocolate coated fondant!! 8O 8O 8O (I'm not joking here. I know a pool attendant quite well! 8O )
> 
> *4).* For those who only swim in the sea, read Groper's comment above. _"There are several areas which have already exceeded the number of times they are allowed to pump *raw sewage* into the sea for this year."_ Once is one time too many in my opinion.
> 
> I have no strong feelings against the *voluntary *exchange of intimate bodily fluids  , but have always preferred to choose when, where, and with whom!! :roll:
> 
> OK, a bit tongue in cheek, but at least if you keep your eyes open you can step over the dog turds!
> 
> You can't swim with your mouth shut! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave


And that Zeb, is why, even although I love swimming, I point blank refuse to go to our local public pool during the school summer holidays.
The local council gives free access to the pool to all under sixteens during the school holidays. It is heaving with kids in there and I shudder to think how high the pool pee content is in it.

Along the same lines, my American friend refuses to use public jacuzzis - she calls them 'Ass Soup' :lol:


----------



## Grizzly

Groper said:


> There was an earlier input which suggested that falling into dog faeces caused blindness.There is no medical evidence that this has occured in the U.K.


There is you know. Once diagnosed it is not common for it to progress to blindness but there are still around 10 cases per year at the moment and, pre-regulations on dog fouling, there were more.

Undiagnosed - children with sore throats, asthma symptoms, stomach upsets, eye problems etc - account, it is thought, for more than this number. Given prompt treatment blindness is rare but possible.

G


----------



## Zebedee

Hezbez said:


> It is heaving with kids in there and I shudder to think how high the pool pee content is in it.


Yes Hez - and I am forced to add that a good swim does wonders for clearing anyone's sinuses, young or old!!!! 8O 8O

Yeeeeeeuuuuuuukkkkkkk!!  

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

*One is one too many.*

Amiee Langdon, who will be two next week, put her hand into the muck when she fell over in a playground and wiped her eye before her mother could stop her.

Her left eye is now swollen almost shut and, if antibiotics cannot combat the toxocariasis infection, surgeons will have to remove the eye to stop it spreading to her brain. 
If her mother, Suzanne, had not spotted the infection straight away and taken her to hospital it could have spread and even killed her. 
Last night, Ms Langdon appealed for owners to clean up after their dogs. 
She said: 'Amiee's condition is the consequence of a thoughtless dog owner. How can I explain to a two-year-old that she will be unable to see out of one eye ever again?' 
Aimee's ordeal began when she stumbled over after getting off a slide in a gated children's area in a park in Fallowfield, Manchester. 
Her mother, 29, said: 'She wiped her eye before I could get to her.'

'I wiped her eye and face as fast as I could and took her straight home to bathe her eye. It was just awful. There is a sign saying "no dogs" near the entrance to the play area.' 
The next day her daughter developed flu-like symptoms before she awoke screaming in pain in the middle of the night. 
Ms Langdon took her to hospital and she is now receiving three different antibiotics to save her eye. 
Doctors will know the extent of the damage tomorrow but Ms Langdon already fears she her sight will be permanently impaired. 
She added: 'I just want to raise awareness and make people think about what their dogs leave behind.' 
Council spokesman Paul Andrews said: 'I hope this extremely upsetting incident makes irresponsible dog owners understand the very real consequences of failing to pick up after their dogs.' 
Owners can be fined up to £1,000 for not clearing up after their pets. 
A different type of toxocariasis - the main risk from dog faeces - can cause inflamm­ation of the liver and symptoms such as abdominal pains and fever. However there are just a handful of reported cases a year.

*And yes I know we are a bit off the original post.*

Dave p 
four shelties and a rough collie. All trained to do their business in our garden.


----------



## Grizzly

What I find remarkable about this thread is the number of posters, by their own submission apparently caring, responsible, sensible dog owners, who are prepared to support and champion the small minority of irresponsible, thoughtless owners.

What I would expect is for the responsible owner to stand up and say " I do not approve of owners who don't worm their dogs, don't pick up after their dogs, who allow their dogs to bark endlessly or roam free in campsites. "

That failure to adhere to expected standards is all that most of the complainants on here are actually complaining about !

G


----------



## Wupert

If dogs are allowed dogs are allowed....

Our dog lives and holidays with us

Also to correct an earlier post there is much evidence linking dog poo to blindness in children

http://www.patient.co.uk/doctor/Toxicariasis.htm


----------



## Wupert

Grizzly said:


> What I find remarkable about this thread is the number of posters, by their own submission apparently caring, responsible, sensible dog owners, who are prepared to support and champion the small minority of irresponsible, thoughtless owners.
> 
> What I would expect is for the responsible owner to stand up and say " I do not approve of owners who don't worm their dogs, don't pick up after their dogs, who allow their dogs to bark endlessly or roam free in campsites. "
> 
> That failure to adhere to expected standards is all that most of the complainants on here are actually complaining about !
> 
> G


Not sure I've seen anyone doing that Griz


----------



## Rosbotham

Grizzly said:


> What I would expect is for the responsible owner to stand up and say " I do not approve of owners who don't worm their dogs, don't pick up after their dogs, who allow their dogs to bark endlessly or roam free in campsites. "
> G


OK.

_I do not approve of owners who don't worm their dogs, don't pick up after their dogs, who allow their dogs to bark endlessly or roam free in campsites._

Happy?

However also on this thread I've read (some of) those who don't like dogs seemingly objecting to the mere presence of those of us who keep dogs on leads, to those of us who tell them off when they bark/don't leave them alone because we know they bark, to those of us who are even sad enough to have poopy bags in our nightwear to cope with the "middle of the night" outings, to those of us who worm our dogs (I had that little enjoyable job x 2 last night) and to those of us who commit the heinous crime of having our dogs sit quietly under the table in a pub or restaurant.

I doubt there's anything I can do to keep those types happy.


----------



## Grizzly

Rosbotham said:


> Happy?


I do set my happiness levels a little higher than this but not I'm surprised that you - who I've got down among the sensible anyway-will stand up for common sense.



> I doubt there's anything I can do to keep those types happy.


Quite possibly but I've not read responses from any of them on here. The point I'm trying to make is that there are 2 apparently polarised sets of posters having an increasingly unpleasant go at each other.

They are not polarised. No (serious) poster has said that ALL dogs should be banned and that all dog owners are irresponsible. What people are saying is that irresponsible dog owners should be banned from bringing their dogs onto sites.

G

Editted and then erased ! (Senior moment)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

As an add on to your last comments G 

irrisponsible dog owners should not be allowed to keep pets.

Dave p


----------



## bazzeruk

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> As an add on to your last comments G
> 
> irrisponsible dog owners should not be allowed to keep pets.
> 
> Dave p[/quot]e
> 
> True - but the same could be said for some parents!!!


----------



## LisaB

Well - I have bitten my tongue/lip all day..............same old tale, as normal the few spoil for the many. Basically anything controversial ie kids, smoking, drinking, motorbikes, asbo kids, motorhoming - lol, campers generally, blah...blah ........blah


The phrase live and let live springs to mind, truly sorry for that little lass on earlier post - again the few spoil for the many.............................


What is truly wrong with a well behaved pet (some peoples babies....) under the table doing no harm to anyone else? (Wormed, passported etc at great cost financially and stressfull - see numerous posts on here)
In France I would challenge you to get your drink before the "tou tou bar" arrives.

If some folk cannot accept the true diversity of the human race - wrongs and rights included in this and there are plenty for god's sake - there are those that would stick a knife into someone's child and not regret it- "Stay in your little home bubble"
and then actions of other wouldn't need to concern you..............................................
8O


----------



## Grizzly

LisaB said:


> If some folk cannot accept the true diversity of the human race - wrongs and rights included in this and there are plenty for god's sake - there are those that would stick a knife into someone's child and not regret it- "Stay in your little home bubble"
> and then actions of other wouldn't need to concern you..............................................
> 8O


I rest my case !

QED

G


----------



## Vita

*I don't want to annoy people*


I should have washed the dishes hours ago - I shall have to get a dish washer for the next controversial thread, such fun! I like other people's dogs, but wouldn't want one myself as I don't think I could handle putting my hand in a bag and picking up a warm, soft and smelly poo ... and wet dog - ugh! I'll just pat yours.


----------



## Rosbotham

Picking up a warm poo Vita? Could be worse...one of life's little low spots is going back to where one's dog has just pooped to pick it up, only to find the **** you've chosen is cold...


----------



## Zebedee

Rosbotham said:


> Picking up a warm poo Vita? Could be worse...one of life's little low spots is going back to where one's dog has just pooped to pick it up, only to find the **** you've chosen is cold...


Idiot!!! 8O 8O 8O

Should I now start a thread entitled, "_How can I wash coffee out of my keyboard_?" - or can you tell me? :roll:

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vita

*I don't want to annoy people*

Now I've had a good giggle I really am off to do the dishes ...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Vita did you never wash babies nappies 8) 
Dave p


----------



## Grizzly

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Vita did you never wash babies nappies 8)
> Dave p


Oh yes ! I used to dangle them in the loo and then flush it to get the worst off. I remember one day, so tired and worn out, I just let go and flushed a bucket full of them down the drain.

G


----------



## Vita

*I don't want to annoy people*

Er, um, yes I suppose I did but it was soooo long ago I'd forgotten. I had a stonger stomach in my youth obviously. Dishes done, also made a birthday card for the guinea pig who is 5 tomorrow and who does neat dry poos, and when he's out and about he really does go into the downstairs bog to pee, on a piece of newspaper.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I only tried putting one on my son once.
when I picked him up it fell off. :lol: :lol: 
Lady p never asked me to do it again.

dave p


----------



## Vita

*I don't want to annoy people*

I hope it wasn't full ...


----------



## 1302

*Re: I don't want to annoy people*



Vita said:


> I like other people's dogs, but wouldn't want one myself as I don't think I could handle putting my hand in a bag and picking up a warm, soft and smelly poo ... and wet dog - ugh! I'll just pat yours.


I'm indifferent about dogs - not my cup of tea but picking up their sh*te would tip the 'shall I shalln't I' for me 

Take it on hols with you by all means but make it behave itself pls - as I would expect with a child/cat/generator


----------



## Biglol

Spacerunner said:


> I don't want to annoy people but.....  yeah! Right!. You want to borrow my avatar for a bit?
> 
> And by the way The Good Lord didn't invent kennels to imprison dogs He invented The Ark so we could take them with us.


Back in those days, your pet dog would have been a wolf.

Why is it that dog lovers take there pets away from there own garden to have a poo, I think I know why, say no more


----------



## Biglol

*Re: dogs*



iandsm said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Continuing on the "dogs in restaurants" views.................
> 
> I reckon most people, including dog owners, would not be happy to see dogs curled up under the bread/veggie/meat counter in the supermarket while their owners did the shopping?
> 
> It would be interesting to hear from any dog owner who believes it's OK to take a dog into a restaurant but not OK to take it into a food shop.
> 
> I'm not looking to argue the point, just trying to understand why dogs in restaurants is seen by some to be acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> A dog under the meat counter is a totally different thing to a controlled one under the restaurant table.
> 
> You will find that the food hygiene regulation in the UK DO allow dogs in restaurants at the discretion of the owner, However dogs are not permitted to be in areas where food is prepared. The difference is that the unsupervised dog moving anywhere it wants in the food shop/Kitchen could access food which is to be consumed by other unknown to them. The dog under the restaurant table will not.
> 
> The regulations are not understood by many and this leads to stupid rules. For example my wife and I went into the clothing section of a well known department store, I was carrying our miniature poodle. We were asked to leave as dogs were not allowed, I enquired why they were not and was told, "It's because we sell food," The point is, we were on the ground floor, the food was on the fourth floor! Of course the owner of premises may decide that dogs are not to be allowed entry for many reasons, they are perfectly entitled to do so.
> 
> Bottom line is, if the restaurant or pub allows dogs and you don't like it, just go somewhere else. Equally if a restaurant/pub/shop will not allow dogs I will go somewhere else.
Click to expand...

And do you carry your little poodle upside down like a baby, I have seen that done so many times. Just remember Dogs are ANIMALS and they have there place, on a farm is a good one.


----------



## tonyt

Grizzly said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vita did you never wash babies nappies 8)
> Dave p
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes ! I used to dangle them in the loo and then flush it to get the worst off. I remember one day, so tired and worn out, I just let go and flushed a bucket full of them down the drain.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

............. and I thought I was the only person who had done that - you make me feel so much better.


----------



## iandsm

*Re: dogs*



Biglol said:


> iandsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Continuing on the "dogs in restaurants" views.................
> 
> I reckon most people, including dog owners, would not be happy to see dogs curled up under the bread/veggie/meat counter in the supermarket while their owners did the shopping?
> 
> It would be interesting to hear from any dog owner who believes it's OK to take a dog into a restaurant but not OK to take it into a food shop.
> 
> I'm not looking to argue the point, just trying to understand why dogs in restaurants is seen by some to be acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> A dog under the meat counter is a totally different thing to a controlled one under the restaurant table.
> 
> You will find that the food hygiene regulation in the UK DO allow dogs in restaurants at the discretion of the owner, However dogs are not permitted to be in areas where food is prepared. The difference is that the unsupervised dog moving anywhere it wants in the food shop/Kitchen could access food which is to be consumed by other unknown to them. The dog under the restaurant table will not.
> 
> The regulations are not understood by many and this leads to stupid rules. For example my wife and I went into the clothing section of a well known department store, I was carrying our miniature poodle. We were asked to leave as dogs were not allowed, I enquired why they were not and was told, "It's because we sell food," The point is, we were on the ground floor, the food was on the fourth floor! Of course the owner of premises may decide that dogs are not to be allowed entry for many reasons, they are perfectly entitled to do so.
> 
> Bottom line is, if the restaurant or pub allows dogs and you don't like it, just go somewhere else. Equally if a restaurant/pub/shop will not allow dogs I will go somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And do you carry your little poodle upside down like a baby, I have seen that done so many times. Just remember Dogs are ANIMALS and they have there place, on a farm is a good one.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your helpful comment, actually no, i don't often carry it at all, just on the occasion I mention I was avoiding it's paws from contaminating the floor of the shop. :roll:


----------



## Sonesta

This is now becoming a ridiculous thread as all it is doing is emphasising yet again how intolerant and ignorant some folk are towards other people's choices and preferences and how if they personally do not agree, understand or like something they try earnestly to chastise/belitte/critisise those with opposing views, likes and preferences!

The argument to my mind is a silly one and some very bizarre and contolling attitudes are being displayed in this thread now and to be honest I find it all quite sad when I witness people conducting themselves in this 'tunnel vision' manner.  

Yes of course irresponsible dog owners DO definitely exist (more's the pity) and like anyone else who behaves selfishly and irresponsibly they deserve any punishment or finger pointing society deems fit but please let's not get this problem out of all proportion and magnify it's 'curse' on society! :roll: As I say, irresponsible dog owners are out there for sure, as are irresponsible parents, neighbours, road users etc etc but this thankfully is NOT a reflection of the whole of our society and so therefore we cannot penalise or condemn everyone for committing the same 'crimes!' can we?

Sue


----------



## cabra

*Re Dogs*

to those of us who tell them off when they bark/don't leave them alone because we know they bark,

This is the reason for not liking dogs---It is the owners yet again not bothered to stop the barking but constantly shout at them to stop which means nothing to the dog. As for not leaving them alone because they bark----is barking mad!!! They can be trained not to or only on command. Who would bea slave to a dog???


----------



## tonyt

Reading all the interesting, and mostly restrained, posts in this thread it seems clear to me that there are basically three dog views:

1. I can take them or leave them as long as they are well behaved.

2. My dog is a very important part of my family and I will take it with me whenever I can and if people don't like it in campsites/restaurants/pubs/shops etc then they are being unreasonable and must accept it or go somewhere else.

3. Those who have neither love nor hate dogs but feel that dogs are not people, should not be taken indoors close to other people and their food, and that dog owners should respect their feelings and keep their dogs under control, pick up after them and keep them out of their personal space.


Is there a compromise between 2 and 3? I don't see one.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

My dogs are my best friends for many reasons, faithfull, always happy to see me, never tell me lies etc

Dave p


----------



## Biglol

At the end of the day dogs *can* be trained.
When I was a boy, a landlord of the local pub didn't like school children walking through his car park, so he hid behind a fence and when someone walked into his car park he set an Alsatian on them (ME) I was badly shook up at the time.
The police were called the the dog was put down. It wasn't the dogs fault and I would not have wanted the dog destroyed but I was too young to know what was happening.

My wife and I went for a walk yesterday and little old me stepped into a pile of you know what, I couldn't get rid of the smell until I got home and washed my shoe. Yuk
Go on any country walk these days and you can see it everywhere, except the dog owners garden where it should be.


----------



## mags52

Enough already ... molto tedioso


----------



## Biglol

> Thank you for your helpful comment, actually no, i don't often carry it at all, just on the occasion I mention I was avoiding it's paws from contaminating the floor of the shop.


So dogs can contaminate the floor in a Restaurant too


----------



## Sonesta

tonyt said:


> Reading all the interesting, and mostly restrained, posts in this thread it seems clear to me that there are basically three dog views:
> 
> 1. I can take them or leave them as long as they are well behaved.
> 
> 2. My dog is a very important part of my family and I will take it with me whenever I can and if people don't like it in campsites/restaurants/pubs/shops etc then they are being unreasonable and must accept it or go somewhere else.
> 
> 3. Those who have neither love nor hate dogs but feel that dogs are not people, should not be taken indoors close to other people and their food, and that dog owners should respect their feelings and keep their dogs under control, pick up after them and keep them out of their personal space.
> 
> Is there a compromise? I don't see one.


Tony there are always ways where we can all make compromises in any given situation and it is all down to endeavouring to be more open minded and fair and trying as best as we are able to look at life from all angles and not just from our own!

I for instance happily accept that there are places or situations where dogs are not welcome and do I protest? No not all - I understand fully that such rules exist and to be honest it does not affect our lives adversely in any way whatsoever. We still manage to enjoy life with our 2 dogs and we have no complaints.  I also think that by and large most non dog owners don't have any issues with dog owners who act responsibly and therefore I think most of the time we all live alongside one another quite harmoniously.  The problem only arises when 'dog haters' or 'dog lovers' hold rigid opinions and like many who hold similar prejudices in life, they seem incapable of any kind of reasonable compromise! Sad innit? 

Sue


----------



## tonyt

Sonesta said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading all the interesting, and mostly restrained, posts in this thread it seems clear to me that there are basically three dog views:
> 
> 1. I can take them or leave them as long as they are well behaved.
> 
> 2. My dog is a very important part of my family and I will take it with me whenever I can and if people don't like it in campsites/restaurants/pubs/shops etc then they are being unreasonable and must accept it or go somewhere else.
> 
> 3. Those who have neither love nor hate dogs but feel that dogs are not people, should not be taken indoors close to other people and their food, and that dog owners should respect their feelings and keep their dogs under control, pick up after them and keep them out of their personal space.
> 
> Is there a compromise? I don't see one.
> 
> 
> 
> Tony there are always ways where we can all make compromises in any given situation and it is all down to endeavouring to be more open minded and fair and trying as best as we are able to look at life from all angles and not just from our own!
> 
> I for instance happily accept that there are places or situations where dogs are not welcome and do I protest? No not all - I understand fully that such rules exist and to be honest it does not affect our lives adversely in any way whatsoever. We still manage to enjoy life with our 2 dogs and we have no complaints.  I also think that by and large most non dog owners don't have any issues with dog owners who act responsibly and therefore I think most of the time we all live alongside one another quite harmoniously.  The problem only arises when 'dog haters' or 'dog lovers' hold rigid opinions and like many who hold similar prejudices in life, they seem incapable of any kind of reasonable compromise! Sad innit?
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

Sorry Sue - can't agree with all you say.

I'm an animal lover. I don't keep a dog but that doesn't make me a dog hater - I like dogs but to me, a dog in a place where food is sold, prepared or eaten is wrong and no amount of telling me I should respect other peoples views on that will change my opinion.

Sure there are responsible dog keepers but it always angers me to see a long trail of excrement along our local public footpaths Residents take their animals out a couple of times each day, along the same footpaths, with the specific intention of letting their dogs crap where others will later walk. Speak to any one of them and they will all swear that they always pick up - discuss the subject here and everyone will say they always pick up - so where does it all come from - fairies?

So where's the reasonable compromise - we should accept smelly dogs in restaurants licking their nuts while we're eating our dinner? Don't see a compromise here.

Picking up - where's the reasonable compromise - we should walk more carefully or maybe the dog walkers will compromise and let me come and crap on their front lawn?

I'm going to duck out of this thread - said my bit.


----------



## Rosbotham

tonyt said:


> Is there a compromise between 2 and 3? I don't see one.


Yes, as with kids in pubs/restaurants, proprieters make their own commercial decisions about whether to allow, based on the preferences of their customers. Sp long as there's a sprinkling of both options, everyone's happy. Go in a pub in the lake district or the dales and it's rare not to find a dog sat under a table. Likewise overseas. Other parts of the UK, not so. There's no need for anyone to be militant about it.

As an aside, what does irritate me is when owners are less than open in advance, leading to embarrassment when asked to leave. And it's not just food outlets...I was at a nature reserve in the Norfolk Broads a few weeks ago where I saw a "dogs must be on leads" sign in the carpark, so went to the trouble of parking, paying, getting dogs out on their lead, only for there to be a sign around the first corner saying "no dogs allowed". I can understand the need for the ban, but why not say it upfront?



tonyt said:


> So where's the reasonable compromise - we should accept smelly dogs in restaurants licking their nuts while we're eating our dinner?


Our mutts are bathed weekly (they're white...), do not shed hairs (wish they did, it'd save a fortune at groomers), Bonnie's never had any nuts and Rudy left his at the vets a few years ago...it'd be a clever trick if he could lick them.


----------



## Mikemoss

DJBullman said:


> How do...
> 
> Can I ask why do people take dogs onto sites ???
> 
> :twisted:


I think that's a question which those of us who share our lives with dogs - and experience the amazing bond that can develop across the species - never need to ask.

It's rather like those questions such as why do people...

Tow cars behind motorhomes?
Prefer fixed beds to more living space?
Buy new motorhomes every year or two when there's nothing wrong with the one they've got?
Prefer crowded sites to quiet CLs?

The answer in every case is because that's what they want to do, that's what makes them happy, and - above all - that's something which motorhoming makes possible. We're all different, long live the difference!


----------



## Sonesta

Tony - I never said we took our dogs into restaurants (in fact I do not recall mentioning restaurants) but in response to your post I must say that taking our 2 dogs with us into a restaurant is not something we have ever considered doing ourselves! But if a restaurant permits it and the dog owners wish to take advantage of this provision then where's the problem? I'm sure if the restraunteur had complaints about dogs being permitted and it was adversely affecting his business, he would soon put a stop to it - wouldn't he? So surely this must prove that not every non dog owner objects to dogs being present in restaurants or any other dog friendly place they choose visit? 

However, like I said in my previous post, we personally are more than happy to accept any rules and regulations that stipulate that dogs are not welcome and we accept this without question or discord! I am convinced most other responsible dog owners do too and as much as we all love our dogs, I think most of us can cope with being parted from them whilst eating in a restaurant or visiting other establishments where there are signs saying NO DOGS ALlOWED!

In conclusion I cannot help but think that many of the replies in this thread have been a tad extreme and somewhat exaggerated and whilst there will always be those who have no regard or concern for others around them - I don't think the dog owner's world is full of the guilty'villains that this thread infers are loitering in their droves out there! :roll:

Sue


----------



## bambi2

*I dont want to annoy people but*



Groper said:


> Another topic which makes me consider not renewing my subscription next year.
> There was an earlier input which suggested that falling into dog faeces caused blindness.There is no medical evidence that this has occured in the U.K.
> We have a dog,she has not fouled any site that we have visited(nor have our previously loved dogs).She does not bark(unless someone walks across our pitch).
> Basic hygiene(before eating) i.e. handwashing obviates any chance of bacterial/worm infection.
> There are several areas which have already exceeded the number of times they are allowed to pump raw sewage into the sea for this year.
> Obviously I am a dog lover but I do keep her(the dog not SWMBO) under CONTROL.
> Why cannot people be tolerant - I cannot understand why people do not flush the toilet properly/children allowed to race around on bikes/scooters but I accept that other people are DIFFERENT to me.


I went on the Google site and tapped in "can dogs faeces cause blindness" if you do the same you will find plenty of evidence there to prove that it does, the roundworm eggs can also attack the liver and other internal organs. Bambi 2


----------



## erneboy

Drinking coffee can give you cancer. Drinking alcohol can kill. Crossing the road is dangerous. Driving is dangerous. Breathing is unhealthy due to air pollution. Using electricity can kill. 

I do all of the above because I am aware that life is a lethal condition, that's how it is, Alan.


----------



## raynipper

DJBullman said:


> How do...
> 
> Can I ask why do people take dogs onto sites ??? To be honest its mostly tuggers who do.
> 
> Not being the worlds best lover of dogs.......
> 
> Why take them to a site when the only time they get any attention is when they are taken to the dog walk, and then they invariably piddle or poop on their way to it !!! then to watch the owner pick it up with a carrier bag just as you are tucking in to your evening meal, then get tethered down for the rest of the day/evening, or are left to yap yap yap ( so annoying !!!) this is why the good lord invented kennels !!!!
> :twisted:


Look what you have done now Dave and Jan........!!!
Did you think it would go this far??

Ray.


----------



## LisaB

Quote: Sorry Sue - can't agree with all you say.

I'm an animal lover. I don't keep a dog but that doesn't make me a dog hater - I like dogs but to me, a dog in a place where food is sold, prepared or eaten is wrong and no amount of telling me I should respect other peoples views on that will change my opinion.


So run this past me - how about those that allow dogs in their home kitchens/utility rooms or cats ?

I can categorically confirm I have not got worms, rabies or fleas and my house or motorhome is not under three foot of dog hair or poop! :wink: 8O :lol:

Oh and seriously this is nearly as lively a topic as gassing!


----------



## Groper

Falling into dog faeces cannot result in a worm infection.
There has to be ingestion of the worm eggs.
Therefore my suggestion that careful hadwashing can prevent an infection.
I am not suggesting that I do not agree that dog fouling is a problem and dog owners who do not clean up after their pets are irresponsible.
Just to add a little spice to the topic.
How many cat owners clean up after their cats?
If they do not they should google toxoplasmosis.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

groper,carefull handwashing is fine. Try telling a three year old that has fallen into the crap, hurt herself and starts to cry. First reaction is to rub the tears away.

Don`t get me on about cats.

Old boy a couple of doors away took a couple of strays in some years ago.
There are at least 25 roaming about now using other residents gardens as their toilet.
That is reason enough to keep a dog.

Dave p


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Could the reason why c/vanners,m/caravanners,take dogs on sites is because there are no hitch posts/kennels at the gate/office. When on site,i don't keep track of which unit a dog resides in but could hazard a guess that being as C/vans usually outnumber m/vans,the caravanners top the poll,not rocket science is it.
Due to the bad summer the british isles is enjoying,i think this post was started by the Devil,finding a pair of idle hands and putting them to use. Or,it is a straw poll,by someone finding out if by offering sites the facility of cheap off site kennels/hitch posts etc,they could be the new,"Lord Sugar"?. Oh LOL.
Sassies Dad aka....NOT!! the pack leaderLOL LOL LOL

PS. Its SUPER! sunny in Portugal,and you would never guess..... I have been adopted by a big stray native Golden haired thingy.

PPS. Oh silly me,i forgot to say Estrella DOG,it seems we are soul mates,we both like to lay in the sun and eat....
....
....
and have our tummies tickled oooeeeer missus!.Byeee


----------



## peedee

Talking about dogs for the real thing see >this<

peedee


----------



## LisaB

DJBullman said:


> How do...
> 
> Can I ask why do people take dogs onto sites ??? To be honest its mostly tuggers who do.
> 
> Not being the worlds best lover of dogs.......
> 
> Why take them to a site when the only time they get any attention is when they are taken to the dog walk, and then they invariably piddle or poop on their way to it !!! then to watch the owner pick it up with a carrier bag just as you are tucking in to your evening meal, then get tethered down for the rest of the day/evening, or are left to yap yap yap ( so annoying !!!) this is why the good lord invented kennels !!!!
> 
> :twisted:


WELL YOU DID ( I don't want to annoy people ???) (yes I am shouting) such a provocative onset was going too surely????..........................

Enough - surely mods??? Next time there's a naff weekend - now't on tele crap weather - read a book lol
:evil:


----------



## Jezport

Luckily we don't seem to get much hassle when we walk/fly our parrot.
In fact we usually get invited in rather than sent away. She is trained to poo on command and birds don't wee.

We don't take her in places where food is served to the public and I don't believe that any pet other than a guide dog should be allowed in such premises.


----------



## Grizzly

Jezport said:


> Luckily we don't seem to get much hassle when we walk/fly our parrot.
> In fact we usually get invited in rather than sent away. She is trained to poo on command and birds don't wee.
> 
> .


Hope she doesn't sneeze...psittacosis is not very good for you either !

(Sorry- couldn't resist it  )

G


----------



## jimmyd0g

Just a question for those who say that dogs should not be allowed anywhere that food is served to the public. Why not? There are tens of thousands of dog owners in this country (mhers & not) & in most cases the dogs are in the vicinity of human food at home. As far as I know, there has _not_ been a massed epidemic caused by dog-borne infections transferring to human food. That being so, why shouldn't a dog be allowed in a cafe / restaurant / pub?


----------



## rrusty

Mods, can you please put an end to this.


----------



## Wilmannie

Before we move on to e.coli & God knows what all else - maybe it's time to.......

DROP THE DEAD DONKEY!!!!!!!!!!! 

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Grizzly

rrusty said:


> Mods, can you please put an end to this.


You don't have to read it and it is not doing you any harm. Why should the mods put an end to it ?

G


----------



## Grizzly

Wilmannie said:


> - maybe it's time to.......
> 
> DROP THE DEAD DONKEY!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll:


So long as you don't drop it on my pitch- and you pick up the remains afterwards....!

:wink:

G


----------



## Wilmannie

Grizzly, 
you've been stirring this pot from the start!
Get a life! xx


----------



## rrusty

Its just going over the same crap (pun intended)


----------



## pandalf

Like many others, I have found this post amusing in many ways. I am pretty ambivalent about the whole dog thing. 

But today, I experienced the most gross example of dog loving I could imagine. We are camping at the CC's excellent Brown Moor site at Hawes. At the pub in Hardraw, a couple miles away, I sat near a guy today who was happily letting his mutt drink from his beer glass. 

Now its one thing to let the dog polish off the last few drops. But these two were gladly drinking one after the other from a nearly full glass. 

Dogs are great (although my wife would differ), but there are limits!


----------



## lesanne

Hi ,all ,live abroad, dogs and cats missing every day ,Chineese found out they taste like Chicken ,,,,,


----------



## Zebedee

pandalf said:


> I sat near a guy today who was happily letting his mutt drink from his beer glass.
> Now its one thing to let the dog polish off the last few drops . . .


She loves beer and was asking for some here, but as you said Pandalf, she only gets a drop in an ashtray (or whatever). :wink:

Dave


----------



## 1302

Ha ha - colour co-ordinated Dog and pint


----------



## cabra

*Dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Dog lovers???= 0
The Rest = 3


----------



## Sonesta

Do you ever think you are going slightly ga ga? I must be heading a bit that way cos I'm often left scratching my head wondering what on earth people are talking about? :roll:

Sue


----------



## erneboy

*Re: Dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Cabra said, 
"Dog lovers???= 0
The Rest = 3"

I don't see it that way, from my point of view it's,

Tolerant people = Very few
Those who think it's all about what they prefer = The majority

A sad thing to see I think and a reflection of life in general, Alan.


----------



## xgx

One of my best buys... a badge that says it all...

The more I see of people, the more I prefer my dog


----------



## chickann

xgx said:


> One of my best buys... a badge that says it all...
> 
> The more I see of people, the more I prefer my dog


must get one of those badges, so true, the only reason there are unruly kids, dogs, cats or whatever is because of the way they have been brought up, so don't blame the animals or kids, when i see these disfunctinal people it makes me a much happier person knowing that i have done a dame good job bring up my kids and dog. I have been to a few sites now and have had really noisy kids, yappy dogs, adults walking through my pitch but also met some lovely people who have lent me their hoses, friendly dogs that come to play with ours and some nice polite kids. if we were all the same wouldn't the world be boring and what would we have to moan about on here


----------



## Wupert

Dog walks into the doctors 

How are today? 

Not well doc.. 

Let me have a closer examination, get on the couch 

Sorry Doc I'm not allowed on furniture


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

pandalf said:


> Like many others, I have found this post amusing in many ways. I am pretty ambivalent about the whole dog thing.
> 
> But today, I experienced the most gross example of dog loving I could imagine. We are camping at the CC's excellent Brown Moor site at Hawes. At the pub in Hardraw, a couple miles away, I sat near a guy today who was happily letting his mutt drink from his beer glass.
> 
> Now its one thing to let the dog polish off the last few drops. But these two were gladly drinking one after the other from a nearly full glass.
> 
> Dogs are great (although my wife would differ), but there are limits!


I hope th edog did not catch anything from the owner. :lol: 
And that the glass was properly washed afterwards. :roll:

Dave p


----------



## Wupert

A three-legged dog walks into a saloon in the Old West. 

He slides up to the bar and announces:

"I'm looking for the man who shot my paw."


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Some of you may have seen this before,Sprinta sorted the link back then,hope it still works...Enjoy or...Switch OFF!
Gearjammer

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNa4DBFHI

OOOPS. Its not working,but it was. Sun and Fun dogs. On you tube


----------



## The-Cookies

to answer the original question , i take my dog with me because i can, its part of my family, i made a commitment when buying her to look after her properly not leave her in kennels with strangers, i pay over the odds for her food her medication and to take her to most sites, she annoys nobody, is obedient and we clean up after her.

sites have rules about dogs if the owners don't follow the rules then its up to the site to take action, most don't though they are just happy to take the money.

hopefully the dog haters will find sites (dog free ones )of their own as i probably find them as repulsive as they find my dog .


----------



## Wupert

A man takes his Rottweiler to the vet.

"My dog's cross-eyed, is there anything you can do for him? " 

"Well," says the vet, "let's have a look at him" 

So he picks the dog up and examines his eyes, then checks his teeth. 

Finally, he says, "I'm going to have to put him down." 

"What? Because he's cross-eyed? " 




"No, because he's really heavy"


----------



## Wupert

How Many Dogs Does It Take To Change A Light Bulb?

GOLDEN RETRIEVER: The sun is shining, the day is young, we've got our whole lives ahead of us, and you're inside worrying about a stupid burned out bulb? 

DACHSHUND: You know I can't reach that stupid lamp!

ROTTWEILER: Make me.

LAB: Oh, me, me!!!! Pleeze let me change the light bulb! Can I? Can I? Huh? Huh? Can I?

GERMAN SHEPHERD: I'll change it as soon as I've led these people from the dark, check to make sure I haven't missed any, and make just one more perimeter patrol to see that no one has tried to take advantage of the situation.

POODLE: I'll get to it when I've finished my hair and my nails are dry.

COCKER SPANIEL: Why change it? I can still pee on the carpet in the dark

IRISH WOLFHOUND: Can somebody else do it? I've got this hangover....
.
AUSTRALIAN SHEPHERD: First, I'll put all the light bulbs in a little circle.

OLD ENGLISH SHEEP DOG: Light bulb? I'm sorry, but I don't see a light bulb?

HOUND DOG: ZZZZZZzzzzz.z.z.z..z..z..z...z


----------



## tomnjune

hi

watch www.you tube.com, ultimate dog tease, very very funny. turn your volume on.


----------



## aldra

Wupert, 

I love that,exactly the response of my German Shepherd, and all those I had before him

I wonder how it would translate to national tendency's in humans

Aldra


----------



## Wupert

aldra said:


> Wupert,
> 
> I love that,exactly the response of my German Shepherd, and all those I had before him
> 
> I wonder how it would translate to national tendency's in humans
> 
> Aldra


Wonderful dogs

We have an 18 month old Long - Haired bitch


----------



## aldra

Ours a three year old long haired male-- as averter

Always have long haired I love them and with regular brushing nothing like the problem of moulting short haired

Aldra


----------



## tony50

Sprinta said:


> well I'd sooner have my dogs on site compared to the screaming, disorderly, uncontrollable, rude brats that come attached to most families.
> 
> Mine are kept local to the MH, kept on a leash at all times, are mostly quiet, and are very polite will sit and shake hands will allcomers.
> 
> always eat their food without complaint, go to bed on request, and are constant companions eager to play even the silliest of games with a stick or ball.
> 
> Then evil incarnate arrives, screaming, shouting, running around getting in everybody's way, kicking their balls into pitches, against vans. Throwing stones, trampling flowers,
> 
> All sites should be adults only!
> 
> Bah humbug I hate kids :twisted:
> 
> next? :lol:


So is your Motto " the more you see of humans the more you love dogs , " as regards to kids that's a young goat ,young humans are called children ,which you was one probaly . you could also start a "Dog owners only club " . Our children always done it in nappies and then toilets! :lol:

Tony A.


----------



## LisaB

Jezport - sorry birds do pee................it's incorporated in the other stuff......................!!!!! :wink: (Flock of 20+ various poultry here will confirm)


----------



## LisaB

Wupert said:


> How Many Dogs Does It Take To Change A Light Bulb?
> 
> GOLDEN RETRIEVER: The sun is shining, the day is young, we've got our whole lives ahead of us, and you're inside worrying about a stupid burned out bulb?
> 
> DACHSHUND: You know I can't reach that stupid lamp!
> 
> ROTTWEILER: Make me.
> 
> LAB: Oh, me, me!!!! Pleeze let me change the light bulb! Can I? Can I? Huh? Huh? Can I?
> 
> GERMAN SHEPHERD: I'll change it as soon as I've led these people from the dark, check to make sure I haven't missed any, and make just one more perimeter patrol to see that no one has tried to take advantage of the situation.
> 
> POODLE: I'll get to it when I've finished my hair and my nails are dry.
> 
> COCKER SPANIEL: Why change it? I can still pee on the carpet in the dark
> 
> IRISH WOLFHOUND: Can somebody else do it? I've got this hangover....
> .
> AUSTRALIAN SHEPHERD: First, I'll put all the light bulbs in a little circle.
> 
> OLD ENGLISH SHEEP DOG: Light bulb? I'm sorry, but I don't see a light bulb?
> 
> HOUND DOG: ZZZZZZzzzzz.z.z.z..z..z..z...z


Can add Schnauzer - why don't you do it?

Made me laugh best thing on this topic!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wupert

Its after the cut off kids time



A German shepherd & a Jack Russell in the vetrinarian's office.

The German shepherd says,"What are you in for?"

The Jack Russell says,"Neighbour's cat came in and ate my food so I gave it one & I've got to have my nuts chopped off. 

What are you in for?"

The German shepherd says my mistress came downstairs the other morning, stark naked, and took the washing out of the machine, s she bent over I couldnt resist it, I had to do it."

The Jack Russell says, "Are they taking your nuts off as well?"

"No, I've got to have to have my claws clipped."


----------



## PincherM

*People? Children? Dogs? Peace?*

Here I am about to spend quite a lot of money on a Motorhome to fulfil my dream of peace and tranquility on some idylic site and then read all the problems and animosity being displayed on these posts! 
It makes me wonder if I am looking for something that does not exist!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Don`t worry Pincher,
We are all mates at the end of the day.
Each have their own views.
We do occasionaly have these types of posts , but as a rule on site you will not see pooh slinging,.
And if you go to France/ continent you will be lucky to come into contact with another Brit.

Dave p


----------



## aldra

Hi pincher, motor homing is just another facet of every day life 

Sometimes idyllic, sometimes not

In the pouring rain when your battery has gone flat, not so good

But the variety is great and you dont have to talk to anyone if you dont want to

Just back fron 61/2 weeks in Germany and hardly met any English or English speaking people, made for a very quiet holiday!!!!

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee

Don't take too much notice Pincher.

There are one or two topics which are guaranteed to light the blue touch paper, and this is one of them.

Certain aspects of driving skills is another, and whatever you do, don't mention gassing!!! 8O 8O 8O 8O

Come to think of it, we haven't had a gassing thread for a while. _Don't you dare Dave p_!! :roll: :lol: :lol:

Apart from a very, very few members who seem permanently disgruntled about something or other (as in all walks of life :roll: :roll: ) we are a pretty friendly bunch.

Dave


----------



## WildThingsKev

Wupert said:


> How Many Dogs Does It Take To Change A Light Bulb?
> 
> GOLDEN RETRIEVER: The sun is shining, the day is young, we've got our whole lives ahead of us, and you're inside worrying about a stupid burned out bulb?
> 
> DACHSHUND: You know I can't reach that stupid lamp!
> 
> ROTTWEILER: Make me.
> 
> LAB: Oh, me, me!!!! Pleeze let me change the light bulb! Can I? Can I? Huh? Huh? Can I?
> 
> GERMAN SHEPHERD: I'll change it as soon as I've led these people from the dark, check to make sure I haven't missed any, and make just one more perimeter patrol to see that no one has tried to take advantage of the situation.
> 
> POODLE: I'll get to it when I've finished my hair and my nails are dry.
> 
> COCKER SPANIEL: Why change it? I can still pee on the carpet in the dark
> 
> IRISH WOLFHOUND: Can somebody else do it? I've got this hangover....
> .
> AUSTRALIAN SHEPHERD: First, I'll put all the light bulbs in a little circle.
> 
> OLD ENGLISH SHEEP DOG: Light bulb? I'm sorry, but I don't see a light bulb?
> 
> HOUND DOG: ZZZZZZzzzzz.z.z.z..z..z..z...z


This Jack Russell could change every light bulb in the house quicker than a Leccy.

edit

Ooops, have just watched it again and now realise that clips of him making the bed and climbing in the dishwasher are only likely to reinvigorate the discussion!


----------



## Grizzly

WildThingsKev said:


> This Jack Russell[/url] could change every light bulb in the house quicker than a Leccy.


And I bet he'd type out an invoice and charge you afterwards !

Made me laugh- thanks !

G


----------



## Wupert

WildThingsKev said:


> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> 
> How Many Dogs Does It Take To Change A Light Bulb?
> 
> GOLDEN RETRIEVER: The sun is shining, the day is young, we've got our whole lives ahead of us, and you're inside worrying about a stupid burned out bulb?
> 
> DACHSHUND: You know I can't reach that stupid lamp!
> 
> ROTTWEILER: Make me.
> 
> LAB: Oh, me, me!!!! Pleeze let me change the light bulb! Can I? Can I? Huh? Huh? Can I?
> 
> GERMAN SHEPHERD: I'll change it as soon as I've led these people from the dark, check to make sure I haven't missed any, and make just one more perimeter patrol to see that no one has tried to take advantage of the situation.
> 
> POODLE: I'll get to it when I've finished my hair and my nails are dry.
> 
> COCKER SPANIEL: Why change it? I can still pee on the carpet in the dark
> 
> IRISH WOLFHOUND: Can somebody else do it? I've got this hangover....
> .
> AUSTRALIAN SHEPHERD: First, I'll put all the light bulbs in a little circle.
> 
> OLD ENGLISH SHEEP DOG: Light bulb? I'm sorry, but I don't see a light bulb?
> 
> HOUND DOG: ZZZZZZzzzzz.z.z.z..z..z..z...z
> 
> 
> 
> Brill
> 
> This Jack Russell could change every light bulb in the house quicker than a Leccy.
> 
> edit
> 
> Ooops, have just watched it again and now realise that clips of him making the bed and climbing in the dishwasher are only likely to reinvigorate the discussion!
Click to expand...


----------



## peedee

Wupert said:


> How Many Dogs Does It Take To Change A Light Bulb?


and the terrier:

" I will play with it first and then I might give it back for you to put in"

Mongrel, "Wot's a light bulb"

peedee


----------



## aldra

wildythingskev, I want him, 

But shush, don't tell my German shepherd

he,s still checking the perimeters

Aldra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Zebedee quote:
Come to think of it, we haven't had a gassing thread for a while. Don't you dare Dave p!!

You missed my post on the " your number one, can't-do-without motorhoming item" topic then 8) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## LisaB

See even I said this thread was as exciting as gassing !!!!!!lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona

What was this thread about again?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## peedee

Now you are showing off :lol: :lol: Love it.

peedee


----------



## aldra

Love her, the dogs not bad either   

Aldra


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Would the gas affect dogs as well ?


----------



## Rosbotham

The dogs' gas often affects me....


----------



## busterbarron

Of all the topics you could have discussed!

Rather dogs than kids or bored motor homers who don't really travel unless you consider popping along the motorway a few miles loaded up with a months supply from Tesco, sky sat, and the rest just for a weekend.
Our dog travels with us everywhere...and is sitting in the shade as we email, in the sunny Algarve.

Prehaps methinks you don't just hate dogs.......


----------



## padraigpost

Animals are such agreeable friends, they don't ask questions and they never criticise


----------



## iandsm

DJMotorhomer said:


> How do...
> 
> Can I ask why do people take dogs onto sites ??? To be honest its mostly tuggers who do.
> 
> Not being the worlds best lover of dogs.......
> 
> Why take them to a site when the only time they get any attention is when they are taken to the dog walk, and then they invariably piddle or poop on their way to it !!! then to watch the owner pick it up with a carrier bag just as you are tucking in to your evening meal, then get tethered down for the rest of the day/evening, or are left to yap yap yap ( so annoying !!!) this is why the good lord invented kennels !!!!
> 
> :twisted:


"To be honest its mostly tuggers who do." Unsubstatiated rubbish, what evidence do you have for such an observation.

Indeed, what evidence do you have to make the huge generalisation you do in your second paragraph. You may have witnessed this kind of thing now and again but such a huge generalisation is ridiculous.

If it was suggested that everyone who owns an Autocruise suffers from bad taste, or that most people who live in Oldhan wear flat caps braces, huge boots and knoted hankies on their heads, would that be acceptable?

I really do not see the point of asking a pointless question which will is obviously provocative and will probably put peoples backs up, and to claim you don't want to annoy people does not ring true.

I totally respect your freedom to ask whatever question you want but when asking a question like this you run the risk of people replying in robust terms.


----------



## teemyob

*Owners*

I have not the time to read all 26 pages.

We had dogs for 20 years, loved them, came with us as part of the family. We went to wales, the dogs came. But if we went abroad, sadly nobody would have them for us (most of our family are dog haters). So it was off to kennels. I do miss the dogs who noticed every unusual bump in the night!.

Now we have a motorhome, I would not, whilst also still both working have dogs. It would be unfair on them and too costly for us.

But think about the people who have dogs for company!.

But we did find the constant barking at Al Mafra in Spain earlier this year mental torture. Day and night.

But what I would say as someone who does house calls. Why do dog owners come to the door with the dog and say...

"Don't worry, he doesn't bite" or..
"She will only lick you to death"

Then have the bl33ding thing jumping up at you or around you whilst you have 240v live mains open??.

I have often considered asking the same questions as the original poster, but never bothered.

So they I am, on the fence so-to-speak!

TM


----------



## carprus

I have read all the posts on this one , I am not a dog lover but I would not harm one either , I just do not get why anyone would want hair everywhere ie all over the van in the bed on the food etc .

As for the other end well I could not bear to pick that up :twisted: , that is why I have never owned any pets .

My wife is very scared of dogs (any size ) having been bitten as a small child , when owners say the dog is alright as it is jumping all over her and sniffing around , they seem to think that there dog is the only dog that will not bite , do they not read the papers at least one severe attack a week .

We try our best to stay where dogs are not allowed but it is not always possible .

Anyway thats my two penneth .

Ps I wonder if I will be sent abusive pms like the last time I spoke my mind .

Rob.


----------



## tony50

I like dogs , would not have one though as I feel I would not be fair to it , I certainly would not buy a Motorhome or caravan , ( we have had both and enjoy ( ed) them both ) that had dogs or cats or any other animal living in them , I think it is unhealthy for humans to be in such close contact in a confined space day and night , but there , that's my opinion , mind you would I rather have a dog walking around than having to put up with my pet hate "Genarators "

Tony A.


----------



## 1302

carprus said:


> Ps I wonder if I will be sent abusive pms like the last time I spoke my mind .
> 
> Rob.


Eek! Can dogs type...


----------



## aldra

Hey Tony

You missed the third part of the trilogy

Kids :lol: :lol: 

Definitely not healthy to be in a confined space with them for long :lol:

Aldra


----------



## DJMotorhomer

*Re: I don't want to annoy anybody*



busterbarron said:


> By the look of it in your pic, you can borrow my dog and take him for walkies to help shed some of whinging pounds....


How do you know I am not Korean.....and eat dogs....wanna risk it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Our Spotty Botty rides the wheels off the motor home, anyway if we go away for weeks at a time it would be cruel to leave her in kennels








Evie.

ray.


----------



## rosalan

I don't like dogs! One bit me when I was small and it hurt.

Dogs (to me) = pain and are a bit smelly!

Sorry dog lovers but that is how I feel.
Alan


----------



## Easyriders

If you have a dog, please take it away with you! Please do not put it in kennels!

There are kennels across the valley from us. The chorus of barking and howling echoes all over the valley, making it impossible to sleep with the window open. The chorus is at its loudest at sunrise. In June, sunrise is about 4:30AM.

We lost our last beloved dog 5 years ago, and our last beloved cat 2 years ago. We didn't replace either, because we were anticipating retirement and knew we wanted to travel. Animals would just have complicated matters.

When we both retired just over a year ago we bought our first MH. We go away for long periods, usually to Europe. We couldn't be doing with the hassle of pets, and anyway our MH is just big enough for the two of us, no room for anything bigger than a mouse!

We both like dogs and kids, provided they are well behaved and not aggressive. We don't enjoy kids that scream, dogs that bark, or dog mess. As we get older, we perhaps don't have the energy we used to. We have five grown up kids, and six grandkids. We love seeing the grandkids, but we are also glad to hand them back to their parents. Likewise with our "granddog". We look after her sometimes, but we're glad to hand her back.

That's just us. Live and let live, but do show consideration for others.


----------



## carprus

tony50 said:


> I like dogs
> 
> Tony A.


So do I just could'nt eat a whole one :lol:


----------



## carprus

Easyriders said:


> If you have a dog, please take it away with you! Please do not put it in kennels!
> 
> There are kennels across the valley from us. The chorus of barking and howling echoes all over the valley, making it impossible to sleep with the window open. The chorus is at its loudest at sunrise. In June, sunrise is about 4:30AM.
> 
> 8O this is why I try to steer clear of sites that allow dogs , coz the dawn chorus of barking is intolerable.
> 
> Rob.


----------



## rtaff

We're taking the dog as we're going to be fulltliming and he's a part of the family! Most dogs are better behaved than most kids so ask why people take children and I won't be able to answer...



















We're lucky that Broder's quiet and rarely barks - I can imagine how annoying it is to have to put up with a dog that constantly barks. We have to deal with that from the neighbors!


----------



## carprus

Most dogs are better behaved than most kids so ask why people take children and I won't be able to answer...

[Bit of a random statement , may I ask what you base that on ?

Rob.


----------



## Hezbez

We said we wouldn't get another dog, but here we are, with a nine week Border Collie puppy.

The main reason we changed our minds and got her is because the Pet Passport scheme is easier now and it means we can take her in the moho to Europe with us. 

Yes, I'm sure she'll try our patience, but, can't wait!

Oh, and she smells sooo good, you can't beat puppy smell


----------



## carprus

Oh, and she smells sooo good, you can't beat puppy smell [/quote]

The smell of dog is not a good smell , in fact add water and it becomes positively disgusting .

Rob.


----------



## bognormike

if there's anything more divsive on MHF than A frames & gas attacks, it's dogs and kids on campsites :lol: :roll:


----------



## bognormike

and how come this thread was revived after 12 months+ by a new member's first post? :? :?:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1290078.html#1290078


----------



## carprus

Yeah riddle me that batman :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn

bognormike said:


> and how come this thread was revived after 12 months+ by a new member's first post? :? :?:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1290078.html#1290078


---and their second post was a personal remark. :roll:

Chris


----------



## cabra

Its not the dogs or the childrens fault-- its the owners. They for the most part are incapable or too idle to be bothered to train them, despite there being loads of places that can do this.
Dogs can be trained to do anything----even go to toilet on command, plus countless other tasks. So it is the owners I hate for putting their animals through hell by not training. How many owners do you see being taken for a walk by the dog.???? Seems daft to me.


----------



## raynipper

We frequent many Vide Greniers (car boots) in France. It's our weekly outing and pleasure (cheap).
I like to get to them early partly to get parked close to the action and by 10am. the 'herd' comes along with their kids and dogs.!!!

Personally I can't imagine anything more idiotic to take dogs to any place where there are 200 to 300 stalls and 1000 people milling about. The poor dogs are dragged between a sea of legs and often trodden on or meet another dog where a skirmish occurs. 
They cock their legs up the merchandise on sale, dump just where a thousand people are walking. 

Total madness but it happens every weekend.

Ray.


----------



## drcotts

All i will say is look at the dog thats causing any annoyance and then look at the owner.....

see if you can see a correlation


----------



## carprus

raynipper said:


> We frequent many Vide Greniers (car boots) in France. It's our weekly outing and pleasure (cheap).
> I like to get to them early partly to get parked close to the action and by 10am. the 'herd' comes along with their kids and dogs.!!!
> 
> Personally I can't imagine anything more idiotic to take dogs to any place where there are 200 to 300 stalls and 1000 people milling about. The poor dogs are dragged between a sea of legs and often trodden on or meet another dog where a skirmish occurs.
> They cock their legs up the merchandise on sale, dump just where a thousand people are walking.
> 
> Total madness but it happens every weekend.
> 
> Ray.


Beggers beleif ! :twisted:


----------



## Remus

I take my dog because (sob) he's the only friend I have - well, that's if you don't count Ripper, my Lucky chainsaw!


----------



## Ollie33

They are not as annoying as children. There should be family only sites so as the rug rats can disturb theiir own kind and let us whose children have flown the nest enjoy our camping. Horrible little things give me a dog anytime sh....e and all


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Thing is I posted this thread over 12 months ago and now I love dogs 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
someone obviously read it a little late and posted on it today

DJM


----------



## KeithChesterfield

DJMotorhomer - Thing is I posted this thread over 12 months ago and now I love dogs. 

You mean you 'like' dogs - or you prefer one for your evening meal?

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## DJMotorhomer

I will let you guess which :lol: 

DJM


----------



## Spiritofherald

I take my dogs most places with me, including holidays, and is in fact they are one of the reasons I took up motorhoming instead of foreign holidays. They enjoy going to different places to walk and explore as much as I do, they are intelligent animals (to a degree) who love stimulation. I try not to allow them to crap in sight of anyone else, although that is not always easy, and I always clean up after them. They are not allowed to bark and are swiftly reprimanded if they do - unlike many badly behaved children. Also they do not play TVs and radios too loud, do not hold late night loud conversations, or produce clouds of smelly BBQ smoke.

In fact here is a question for you - why do people insist on taking kids, televisons, radios and barbecues on holiday with them when they all can be anti-social if not correctly controlled?

Of course that is a bit of a flippant, tongue-in-cheek question but is just as relevant as the the original post.


----------



## aldra

Methinks this is a windup

Dogs, Kids, Generators,

All guaranteed to get someone going :lol: :lol:

Non of them a problem in the hands of a responsible, thinking adult 

but like so many things in life many adults turn out to be anything but responsible

so why would their children and dogs??

However I do think that the people who respond on here genuinely consider fellow motor-homers so we are prob/ not reaching those who act irresponsibly

Aldra


----------

